# Knitting Tea Party 20th to 22nd May



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

It's coming up to 11 p.m. in London; 10 a.m. in New Zealand; and 3 p.m. in Los Angeles, therefore...

Good evening/morning/afternoon to everyone, it's time for a cuppa and a chat over a ball or two of whatever is your preferred yarn. 

The virtual tea trolley is heading around the globe!

Dave


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Is iced tea OK?  It's a bit warm here today for a cup of hot...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

TammyK said:


> Is iced tea OK?  It's a bit warm here today for a cup of hot...


Hello there,

Iced tea is good on a hot day. It's been just warmish in London, but we've had beautiful blue skies all day.

Hope you're fit and well, are you working on anything fun at the moment?


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

Given that someone thinks that the world is going to end 26 hours from now, to be knitting when the world ends, especially if one is knitting for charity, seems to me to be the 21st century, women's version of Martin Luther's thought. When someone asked him what he would do if he knew the world was going to end in a few days [or hours, or something], he said, "I would plant a tree." This span of time, May 20-22, neatly covers the time in question. No one should be embarrassed to be knitting when the world ends (not that I am too worried about 6 p. m., tomorrow).


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi Dave, I'm drinking my favourite night time drink Ovaltine right now up here in the Northeast of England. Lovely. Leonora.


----------



## Booklady38 (Jan 16, 2011)

Maine is damp and cold today. We have had a full week of rain and I supposed to have more. Thank goodness I have the tea party and my knitting to keep me busy.


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

I am sitting here finishing up my second sock on my brother 585. 

I have a hard time trying on socks, so with my daughters help I made a foot for me to try on socks. 

a foot you say, she's nuts you say.

but no, i made a model of my foot with paper packing tape and stuffed it with plastic bags, now I can try on socks with out bending in weird position. or sitting on my bed.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Greetings all! I learned how to do cables last night. I couldn't believe how simple it is yet looks like you are sooooo talented. Since some believe the world will end tomorrow I can check one more thing off my bucket list. LOL
Hope everyone has had a pleasant week. I made my welsh cookies earlier in the week and munched away on them. One thing I like about them is that they are not so sweet as many cookies out there.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

jjane139 said:


> Given that someone thinks that the world is going to end 26 hours from now, to be knitting when the world ends, especially if one is knitting for charity, seems to me to be the 21st century, women's version of Martin Luther's thought. When someone asked him what he would do if he knew the world was going to end in a few days [or hours, or something], he said, "I would plant a tree." This span of time, May 20-22, neatly covers the time in question. No one should be embarrassed to be knitting when the world ends (not that I am too worried about 6 p. m., tomorrow).


I'm always a little confused about such predictions. If the world is definitely going to end, there's nothing anyone can do about it, so why bother worrying everyone? If it does end, at least the forecaster won't be around to say, "I told you so" and we won't be around to hear how smug they are!

Dave


----------



## ibrow (Mar 22, 2011)

Hello again to all of you, from New Zealand. This week I finished the hooded jacket I was making for the 14-month-old grandson, and am now going flat out on a couple of other projects. One of them is replacing the sleeves on a woollen jumper (= American 'woolen sweater')I knitted for my husband 43 years ago. I was teaching in a school I hated and the jumper was therapy. I knitted so desperately I finished it in nine days. When our son was at university 20 years ago he discovered it and has been wearing it ever since, but the sleeves have got a bit thin. Anyone else got a garment that's been in continuous use over two generations? Oh, and our grandson is now wearing a little coat I knitted for our son when HE was 14 months old. They made real wool in those days!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

clogden21 said:


> I am sitting here finishing up my second sock on my brother 585.
> 
> I have a hard time trying on socks, so with my daughters help I made a foot for me to try on socks.
> 
> ...


Well, that's one for the Guinness (sp?) book!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Leonora said:


> Hi Dave, I'm drinking my favourite night time drink Ovaltine right now up here in the Northeast of England. Lovely. Leonora.


Very traditional, it's a real old-fashioned favourite!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

clogden21 said:


> I am sitting here finishing up my second sock on my brother 585.
> 
> I have a hard time trying on socks, so with my daughters help I made a foot for me to try on socks.
> 
> ...


How very sensible and inventive!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi Dave,
I'm on board the tea trolley from CT, USA.
First sunny day in more than a week. And starting a new baby sweater and blanket. Blue from Vanna's yarn collection.

I'm bringing my iced coffee.
Thanks for the invite. And I'm glad I'll be with friends, "when the world ends".

Smiles, Linda


----------



## annie h (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Dave well I am on my coke as usual. Have finally finished my blanket and am well pleased with it now to try and get it on here that is my next step. I put a post on here for encouragement to stop smoking (nothing to do with knitting I know). I have been overwhelmed with all the wishes of encouragement and would like to say a big thank you here it really does help didn't think there would be so much interest. I just love this forum and especially this part of it look forward to it every week so thank you Dave and everyone on here you have made my week

Anne


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

settleg said:


> Greetings all! I learned how to do cables last night. I couldn't believe how simple it is yet looks like you are sooooo talented. Since some believe the world will end tomorrow I can check one more thing off my bucket list. LOL
> Hope everyone has had a pleasant week. I made my welsh cookies earlier in the week and munched away on them. One thing I like about them is that they are not so sweet as many cookies out there.


Congratulations! Cables are great, there are masses of variations and they always look impressive!


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

Good afternoon from Texas
Its alittle after 5:00 p.m. Just finished my coffee and a piece of my famous fruit bread. My daughter comes to get her daughter and we always have coffe on the front porch.
I finished the little shrug for my granddaughter's First Co mmunion. I am knitting on a sweater for myself. I don't usually knit for myself but I thought I would try it.
And guess what its pink!!! My favorite color. I'll join in later with all of yaw. Thanks again Dave for doing this for us. Wanda/Queenmawmaw


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> It's coming up to 11 p.m. in London; 10 a.m. in New Zealand; and 3 p.m. in Los Angeles, therefore...
> 
> Good evening/morning/afternoon to everyone, it's time for a cuppa and a chat over a ball or two of whatever is your preferred yarn.
> 
> ...


Hi, Dave, this past week went by pretty quickly, didn't it? I found my instant custard powder at the miitary commissary the other day and will be waiting for your recipe. No hurry!

I've been knitting a cocoon for a new great grand that is due in December. I've had a lot of variegated red, white, and green worsted yarn that has been around for ages and I thought , "How cute! The baby will be arriving during the month of December so the Mommy can have a picture taken of the family for her Christmas cards." Because of all the colors, I just did a plain stockinette stitch and I, at least, think it looks great. My husband never has a comment on anything I make. Dave, is it an English trait, or what? I spent all morning trying to find a pattern for asuitable hat to go with the cocoon and think I've found one. That will be the next project.

What are you working on, Dave? Did you ever find your camouflage yarn?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

It's wonderful to see so many on the tea trolley's round. Tea, coffee, Coke, Ovaltine, anyone for Horlicks? 

I've just poured myself a glass of port, goes well with a late night snack of crackers topped with cheese and a blob of my own homemade Sweet Pepper Jelly. 

Dave


----------



## clippedwings (Feb 12, 2011)

It's iced tea or sweetea as we say in the south. It is not as hot here as it will be but we drink sweet tea year round. I am working on a baby shrug and as it is my first I am frustrated as usual. I will stick with it though. Once done I will feel more comfortable. Well I off for ice to refresh my drink and work on my shrug.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Dave, great to see all are here. And pass that plate....yum! cheese, crackers and pepper jelly all at once. Cream cheese works too. May we need to swap some recipes. Bitsey


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > It's coming up to 11 p.m. in London; 10 a.m. in New Zealand; and 3 p.m. in Los Angeles, therefore...
> ...


Custard Cakes receipt will be posted early morning, London time, so everyone can play with it.

Some people are hopeless at encouraging comments. I'm not sure whether Englishmen are the worst, but I do know a lot of women over here are convinced the man their life is blind!

Thanks to everyone's advice, I've managed to find precisely the right colour for someone's jumper. Now he only needs to choose a design he likes, so I can work out how much to get. He's home from school for the wekend, so he can flick through the pattern books.

Dave


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> TammyK said:
> 
> 
> > Is iced tea OK?  It's a bit warm here today for a cup of hot...
> ...


Just some baby hats for charity. I had set them aside for a while so I could work on some other things, and have decided that I need to get back to them. I'm using donated yarn and am getting down to the scraps, so things are getting a little bit funky color-wise, but that also makes it more fun.  When I get all the scrap yarn used up I'll deliver the current batch of hats and pick up more donated yarn to start again.


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Well it's almost 6 Friday evening here in Kansas. I am just finishing up work and right now, sipping on a Route 44 diet vanilla coke from Sonic that I got during Happy Hour. Sun is shining after hard rains earlier in the day. Hope it doesn't mean more storms. 
As far as wip, when I have a chance, I'm back on the sock I started forever ago it seems. At least, I still have all the stitches I'm supposed to, but something's still off. I'm going to go ahead and finish it and the other one, and see if I can learn from my mistakes? Looking forward to a lazy week-end and hopefully lots of time to knit.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

TammyK said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > TammyK said:
> ...


I think it's great what you're doing for charity. Sometimes you discover great colour combinations by accident, things that shouldn't work quite frequently do!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> TammyK said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


It is lots of fun to see what I can come up with. The only real problem is that so much of the donated yarn is partial skeins or full skeins without labels, so you're never _really_ sure what you are working with...


----------



## mjp362 (Jan 31, 2011)

6 pm here, dinner time, but i'm too much on a roll with my socks i cast on today! hubby can get his own dinner! lol i am drinking sweet tea, might switch to Bailey's later! i am finally using the yummy cream yellow alpaca i ordered awhile back!! i can't wait to wear them!! i love reading all the posts, happy weekend and happy knitting!!


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi Dave and gang! How is everyone? I'm sipping decaf diet soda this evening and enjoying a salad with dinner. However the after dinner snack is pimento cheese dip(homemade) with celery stalks, I'll probably have a beer for that part of the tea party and working on part three of four on my poncho. In addition, I finally sent my best friend the link and told her to look for the tea party when she gets on here! 
Have a great tea party to kick off your weekend.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Dave, great to see all are here. And pass that plate....yum! cheese, crackers and pepper jelly all at once. Cream cheese works too. May we need to swap some recipes. Bitsey


*My Sweet Pepper Jelly*

6 large peppers: 3 red, 1 orange, 1 yellow and 1 green
6 medium red chillis (about 3oz/85g)
12 fl oz/350ml white wine vinegar mixed with 4 fl oz/115 ml water
2lbs/900g jam sugar with added pectin

_Method:_

Wash the peppers and chillis. Remove the stalks, pips and cores. Cut the peppers into rough chunks.

Place the red, yellow and orange peppers into a food processor with a little of the liquid and pulse until finely chopped. You may need to do this in a couple of batches. Next place the green pepper and chillis with some more of the liquid in the processor and blitz until very finely chopped, just short of a pureed.

Pour all of the mixture into a large stainless steel saucepan with the remaining liquid. Over a medium heat, bring to the boil, stir well, reduce the heat and gently simmer for ten minutes.

Add the jam sugar (or sugar and pectin) and stir until it has completely dissolved.

Increase the heat and bring to a rapid boil. Boil hard for four minutes. Remove from the heat.

Allow the mixture to cool slightly before pouring into warm sterilised jars and seal in your preferred manner.

Excellent with cheese, cold meats and superb with sausages and hamburgers.

Enjoy
Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, great to see all are here. And pass that plate....yum! cheese, crackers and pepper jelly all at once. Cream cheese works too. May we need to swap some recipes. Bitsey
> ...


Sounds yummy! Don't think we can buy the sugar with added pectin in the States, though. Maybe someone who does a lot of canning might know. We pour pepper jelly over a package of cream cheese in our house. Thanks for your recipe, Dave.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good evening everyone. I've just finished a knitted bag. It's all put together just needs to be felted. Will do that over the weekend since I have to take it to my father in laws as my machine is a front loader. Now I"m working on dish/face clothes. As for tomorrow being the end of the world, I sure hope it doesn't happen until AFTER my knitting class at my LYS. I've been looking forward to it all week! A cup a herbal jasmine tea is my choice for this evening. Happy Knitting!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Sounds yummy! Don't think we can buy the sugar with added pectin in the States, though. Maybe someone who does a lot of canning might know. We pour pepper jelly over a package of cream cheese in our house. Thanks for your recipe, Dave.


I have used ordinary granulated sugar and liquid pectin extract it goes by the name of _Certo_ over here. It works equally well, just follow the directions on the bottle.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds yummy! Don't think we can buy the sugar with added pectin in the States, though. Maybe someone who does a lot of canning might know. We pour pepper jelly over a package of cream cheese in our house. Thanks for your recipe, Dave.
> ...


Good to know. We have Certo here. Wondering about the chili peppers. I don't usually like anything too peppery - are there enough ingredients to tone it down some?


----------



## ibrow (Mar 22, 2011)

I think Dave's chili peppers must be much milder than the ones I'm used to. If I used even one of mine the chili jam wouldn't 'go' with the sausages and hamburgers so much as set fire to them!


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi All! My first tea party with you guys and I'm having a great time!

I have the Texas Rangers/Philadelphia Phillies baseball game on TV, Diet Mountain Dew for my beverage - although I'd much rather have an Irn Bru. Our local Kroger supermarket carries many foods from the British Isles and we do have the custard powder. I actually have some in my pantry along with treacle sponge pudding and a can of Irish Stew.

Waiting for the hubby to come home from work.

I'm working on some coasters using my Authentic Knitting Board. I've been having trouble with tension and loose stitches, so a friend recommended coasters and bookmarks with different yarn each time. Got 10 made so far. 

Dave - are you still having trouble with your image software? My hubby is a computer programmer and all around computer geek, so if you have any questions, please let me know and I'll forward them to him. He loves a challenge. We use Linux at home, but he is proficient with some Windows programs.

I just might grab some Oolong Tea here in a bit as we're having a nice cool spell here in the Dallas/Fort Worth area. Rained an hour today - just enough to keep the temps comfy. Hot tea does sound good right about now.

Maelinde (Debbie)


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

A request please. Dragon...please, please a recipe for your pimento cheese dip. I would love to have. And DAVE, thank you, thank you for your recipe for your pepper jelly. I will have to go to my recipe bag tomorrow. Bitsey(Susan) (Bitsey is my kitty's name, they told me my name was taken...go figure..it was popular during WW II.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

While I may never think it is too early for sweets port is a different matter, it is 10.30 in the morning here. So I will stick to the coffee I have just made. All your fault Dave as I am trying to decrease my coffee intake but had to join in with a drink this week. I am surrounded by the 4 WIPs I have round my computer. Including a crotched blanket. After posting during the week that I never crotchet because I can't read at the same time I am- and managing to read. I realised that a blanket I crotched before I was married (28 years ago) would be ideal for our bed if it was twice the size so I decided to double it. It was made with bits and pieces then and so now it can nibble at my stash. Most of it was acrylic with a few bits of wool which had felted. Unfortunately the last row was wool and thus felted and therefore very hard to work into. But all going smoothly since getting over that row.


FireballDave said:


> It's wonderful to see so many on the tea trolley's round. Tea, coffee, Coke, Ovaltine, anyone for Horlicks?
> 
> I've just poured myself a glass of port, goes well with a late night snack of crackers topped with cheese and a blob of my own homemade Sweet Pepper Jelly.
> 
> Dave


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> A request please. Dragon...please, please a recipe for your pimento cheese dip. I would love to have. And DAVE, thank you, thank you for your recipe for your pepper jelly. I will have to go to my recipe bag tomorrow. Bitsey(Susan) (Bitsey is my kitty's name, they told me my name was taken...go figure..it was popular during WW II.


Its an Emeril Lagasse recipe from his book Farm to Fork. I will be blogging about it later tonight or tomorrow morning(boyfriend wants to take computer). I'll post a link to the blog when I finish it. Its cooking local, cooking fresh on blogger. I can't give out the whole recipe, since it is copyrighted, but I can give the ingredients and let you figure it out. Its a stitch, too.

try a search at www.foodnetwork.com looking for pimento cheese dip or Emeril recipes.


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

Goodevening one and all... still quite warm here in Florida. But, down considerably from the 95 F. today. Out of Port so, my drink at this time is a Dennis the Menace and I have a piece of my Sour Cream Pound Cake to nibble on. I have just a couple of rows to finish a cloth for Mom, but thinking about frogging it as discovered a couple of errors in it just about 1/2 way up from the start. She says it is fine she had not noticed it until I mentioned I thought I saw an error. Sounds like everyone has had a very productive week.


----------



## knittinninja (May 5, 2011)

Just had my last cup of green tea (Ocha) . I also finished the 15th leaf shaped wash cloth for my mom. She could have made them for herself but she loves to have special things done for her.
Tomorrow I will start another Estonian lace shawl. I've made 6 of them but I don't own one yet. I keep giving them away. Maybe I'll finally have one for myself if the world doesn't end tomorrow


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

The world can not end tomorrow... I still have a huge list of projects I want to do and I have a lot of stash of various kinds. I can't die until my stash is all gone, the progects all done and the guest room is cleaned up and enmpty of everything but the furniture.


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

i had to stop in before going to bed. couldn't wait for the weekend to start. thanks Dave. had my toast and tea and now off to bed with me. Jamima Puddle Duck can wait till morning to work on some more. Thursday i finally got to see my new nephew and give him his very own blanket. my SIL actually likes it. it's a yellow cow dish cloth that i made into a blanket and i also gave him a green elephant as per orders from my 8 year old son and a cow that i adopted a fuzzymittens lamb pattern into. i just wish i had of taken a pic of it first. I also dropped off 13 baby hats of all sizes. the funny thing is one of the nurses said that she was just thinking the other day that there were no hats well now there is for a day or so . will have to make more soon. well off to bed now and as for the end of the world i wouldn't worry about it after all we made it through Y2K just fine. we'll make it through this too. plus i thought it was suppose to be December 20, 2012 that the world was going to end because that is when the Mayan calendar ends for good. in all honesty the end will come when it does and until then i'd rather knit and chat with all of you than worry about that.
night/morning all. seeing how it is almost 1am here in canada and little one will be up in a few hours.
Andrea from Canada


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you to ibrow for letting me know I cleverly added my voice to last week's tea party instead of this week's fete. Some of us are better knitters than computer users. My goodness, this week has passed quickly, but it's good to be back with you all. I'm drinking iced green tea, home brewed of course. But I like Dave's idea of port a whole lot better since it's now almost one a.m. Saturday here on the US east coast. I'm happy to report that the world has not ended even though it's Sat. here.

I'm not liking the pattern of the sweater I started this week, so I'm playing around trying to improve it. It's a worsted weight pale rose wool-blend tape yarn that's been hanging around in my stash since 2003! So far this year, I've kept my pledge to knit only from my stash, but it doesn't seem to be getting any smaller. I really do believe the yarn has been breeding over the winter. Oh well, you raise a stash and it rewards by slatternly behavior. 

I saw a wonderful production of Shaw's "Pygmallion" last night with beautiful late Victorian/Edwardian costumes. It was good to laugh at such intelligent banter. A great relief from the silliness of television.

Since I first wrote this I frogged the sweater and have begun a completely different project, a long-sleeved shrug that's rather complex. I've figured out how to knit the pieces, but putting it all together appears rather daunting. Time will tell. At the very least, my frogging skills will increase.

It is definitely time for bed here. May you all knit well, be well and remember to laugh.

Ellie


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

jjane139 said:


> Given that someone thinks that the world is going to end 26 hours from now, to be knitting when the world ends, especially if one is knitting for charity, seems to me to be the 21st century, women's version of Martin Luther's thought. When someone asked him what he would do if he knew the world was going to end in a few days [or hours, or something], he said, "I would plant a tree." This span of time, May 20-22, neatly covers the time in question. No one should be embarrassed to be knitting when the world ends (not that I am too worried about 6 p. m., tomorrow).


And what does Harold Camping know??? No one knows the hour or the day... Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> It's coming up to 11 p.m. in London; 10 a.m. in New Zealand; and 3 p.m. in Los Angeles, therefore...
> 
> Good evening/morning/afternoon to everyone, it's time for a cuppa and a chat over a ball or two of whatever is your preferred yarn.
> 
> ...


A nice glass of CA Cabernet and a summer cardi on my needles, ... way to go. Papa watching German Programs on TV, the two (4 legged, furry) doggy girls spread out on the carpet, taking a snooze ... it's 10:41pm in OR... Ingrid


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

ChocolatePom said:


> The world can not end tomorrow... I still have a huge list of projects I want to do and I have a lot of stash of various kinds. I can't die until my stash is all gone, the progects all done and the guest room is cleaned up and enmpty of everything but the furniture.


I'm with you, ChocolatePom! If the day ever comes when I can actually put a bed in out 'guest room', it will mean I've knit for more hours than I've already lived, and I'm 65 years old already.

I had thought I had finished knitting a double-ruffle scarf this week. I bound off my 20 sts, tossed it into the washer and dryer, folded it up neatly to give away. And then I came across the bag with the rest of the yarn ... So, it's back on the needles and will eventually be long enough for an adult, not a 5-year-old.
Staying up on purpose this night; need to drive my tenant (the roommate our daughter left behind when she moved to California) to the airport at 4 o'clock in the morning! She's off to visit our daughter in Fresno, CA, and most of her luggage allowance is boxes of candy unavailable stateside.

Off to work on my WIPs and down some coffee.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a very sunny Camberley. I'm sitting here in the kitchen with the bone china having breakfast. The robin is having his on the windowsill. My local Natural History group is having a Garden Party this afternoon, lots of cream teas. Hope everybody has a great week end.PurpleV


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good morning from a very sunny Camberley. I'm sitting here in the kitchen with the bone china having breakfast. The robin is having his on the windowsill. My local Natural History group is having a Garden Party this afternoon, lots of cream teas. Hope everybody has a great week end.PurpleV


Good Morning PurpleV

It's lovely up on the hills above London and I can see clear across the rooftops to Canary Wharf twelve miles away.

_The Lad_ and his chum are up from boarding school for the weekend, so I was able to send them down to the bakery for fresh croissants at 6.30 and we're just finishing brekkers with coffee and my own _Summer Marmalade_.

Then they're on bike-cleaning duty and doing the weekly checks on their scooters. I'm trying to get them into good habits regarding bike care. It usually ends in a good-natured water-fight, so I tend to observe their antics from a safe distance!

Catalan Grand Prix this weekend and 3rd practice coverage starts in just over an hour, so they'd better get a move on if they don't want to miss out on their _F1_ fix.

That got the pair moving!

Have a great day!
Dave

p.s. I love garden parties too, nothing nicer than cucumber sandwiches followed by strawberries and cream on the lawn!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

ibrow said:


> I think Dave's chili peppers must be much milder than the ones I'm used to. If I used even one of mine the chili jam wouldn't 'go' with the sausages and hamburgers so much as set fire to them!


The chillis I habitually use are rated '2' on the EU's scale, under which a _Bird Eye_ is rated '4' and a _Scotch Bonnet_ rated '5'. My mild-medium chillis don't overpower the sweet peppers.

Hope that clarifies things for you all. It has a nice peppery flavour and with just a little heat in the aftertaste. It goes exceptionally well with French cream cheeses, also a good _Double Gloucester_, _Wensleydale_ or a fruity _White Stilton_, I wouldn't team it with a _Lincolnshire Green_ since the chillis and herbs tend to get a bit stroppy with each other and fight it out on the tongue!

It also goes quite nicely with steamed or grilled white fish like plaice or sole and as a dip for deep-fried battered calamari rings, a West Indian friend of mine always serves it with grilled tilapia or red snapper.

It's a very versatile relish and only takes me about 90 minutes to knock out 2-3 lbs from start to finish, including the clean up afterwards and I cook in a fairly leisurely fashion.

Hope that clarifies my earlier post.
Dave


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning from a very sunny Camberley. I'm sitting here in the kitchen with the bone china having breakfast. The robin is having his on the windowsill. My local Natural History group is having a Garden Party this afternoon, lots of cream teas. Hope everybody has a great week end.PurpleV
> ...


Sounds like you're going to have a good day. I had my own clementine marmalade this morning. Off to iron my party frock.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I love Clementine Marmalade, but I found slicing all the peel a real 'labour of love'. I'm a lazy individual, so I cheat by sending it through the bean slicer attachment on my _Kenwood Chef_. The Lad says I have real genius when it comes to _conservation of effort!_

Dave


----------



## Phyllis (Jan 20, 2011)

Lots of people have tried predicting the end of the world. What is so strange is that scripture says no one will know the day or time. So, how do they think they know, if God says no one will know? Weird. Just be ready whenever. Hmmmm?


----------



## dawn b (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi Dave, I just got off work. It's 5:30 AM. I had a lovely ride home on my motor cycle. I'm not worried about the world ending. The Bible says " no man knows the day or the hour " I just try to be ready every day. I have been enjoying this group also. I often get the laugh I need. Have a great day.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dawn b said:


> Hi Dave, I just got off work. It's 5:30 AM. I had a lovely ride home on my motor cycle. I'm not worried about the world ending. The Bible says " no man knows the day or the hour " I just try to be ready every day. I have been enjoying this group also. I often get the laugh I need. Have a great day.


Good for you! 'Life is for living', not for worrying about unknowables. Perfect bike weather here too!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

aljellie said:


> Thank you to ibrow for letting me know I cleverly added my voice to last week's tea party instead of this week's fete. Some of us are better knitters than computer users. My goodness, this week has passed quickly, but it's good to be back with you all. I'm drinking iced green tea, home brewed of course. But I like Dave's idea of port a whole lot better since it's now almost one a.m. Saturday here on the US east coast. I'm happy to report that the world has not ended even though it's Sat. here.
> 
> I'm not liking the pattern of the sweater I started this week, so I'm playing around trying to improve it. It's a worsted weight pale rose wool-blend tape yarn that's been hanging around in my stash since 2003! So far this year, I've kept my pledge to knit only from my stash, but it doesn't seem to be getting any smaller. I really do believe the yarn has been breeding over the winter. Oh well, you raise a stash and it rewards by slatternly behavior.
> 
> ...


I like Shaw too. I'm glad it was a good production, his speeches are brilliant but the plays do need some fairly creative direction.

Shaw was also a journalist and theatre critic, I'm convinced he wrote his column during productions looking down at his notepad and this influenced him when he wrote his own plays. Quite simply, there are very few reasons for any of his actors to actually move, the director has to invent some or the production turns out as a series of elegant but static tableaux; they make for excellent radio plays with zero adaptation!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

The flowers and fruits all seem very advanced this year, the elderflowers are already out where I live. I make _Elderberry Jelly_ in the Autumn because it goes so wonderfully with venison.

However, I do like to pick a couple of heads to make the delicately fragrant _Elderflower Fritters_ an Edwardian dessert which is perfect to follow a light main course in late Spring.

*Elderflower Fritters*

_Ingredients:_
4 rounded tablespoons self-raising flour
2 large eggs
10 fl. oz. (275ml) semi-skimmed milk
pinch salt
Oil for frying
2 elderflower heads, rinsed with main stem removed and cut into small florets

_Method:_
Whisk together flour, eggs, milk and salt to create a batter mix the consistency of single cream. Gently stir in the elderfower.

Warm a very little oil in a non-stick pan over a medium heat. Spoon batter mixture into the pan, approximately one-and-a-half tablespoons per fritter. Cook until golden brown on both sides.

Serve hot, dusted with icing sugar and a generous spoonful of a sharp-flavoured ice-cream on the side, raspberry works particularly well.

Enjoy
Dave


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Can't believe I'm still up - watching reruns of Doctor Who on BBC America while still knitting up some coasters on the Authentic Knitting Board Tadpole Loom.

I'm one of those who keeps very late hours for some odd reason. I like the quiet that comes in the early morning hours. I can knit, or do other crafts without interruption, as the cats sleep on my hubby's time.

I think I'm going to take the knitting to bed and sit there for an hour or so before completely retiring. 

Thanks for opening up the tea party, Dave! I'm enjoying reading and knitting along with everyone in cyberspace.

See you all on the other side of the day!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning - sitting here with my Frappucino. it's finally turned warmer here in the Chicago, IL area. Still early, but am looking forward to getting a lot of knitting done this week. I usually watch our 2 year old grandson during the week, but they're off to DisneyWorld today and I have the week off.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm a total Dr. Who addict and really like Matt Smith, is he the best ever? The boys here are convinced he might be!

Just to make you lose lots of sleep, try the sound archive at:

http://www.zetacity.com/insidethetardis/multimedia.aspx

and for more than you could ever wish to know about the _Supreme Rulers of The Universe_, the psychotic megalomanic pepperpots can be visited at:

http://www.dalek6388.co.uk/

Have fun behind the sofa!
Dave


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Saturday morning. It's 3:37am here in Idaho. Having my wake up cup of coffee and start work at 5am.
I'm so close to being done with my boyfriends afghan, it's so long and getting heavy. I'm already planning on my next project, something for my grandson, he will be 2 in Aug.
I have promised my 9yr old to teach her to knit, I think getting her to make squares and then we will piece them together, this will be fun.
Well, as for this world end business, I read last night it's supposed to end at 6pm today, but.... doesn't say what time zone .. LOL 
Oh well ... happy Saturday everyone

Marion


----------



## joannem602 (Feb 7, 2011)

Good morning! It's 6:45 am in western New York. Just finishing my 1/2 pot of coffee, and starting today's forum. I never got to yesterday's until this morning, so I'm a bit behind. I posted a bunch on Thursday, so the reply notifications have been keeping me busy, too. I will be out the door by 8 am and on my way to the soup kitchen in downtown Buffalo where I volunteer nearly every weekend. Then I get to go shopping! I have chosen to make "Autumn Log Cabin Afghan" by Red Heart for my son and DIL. I have a stack of coupons, and I'll be heading to Jo-Ann's for my first round of yarn buying. I'm using Caron Super Soft, so there is no dye lot and I can buy in 40% off increments. Then it's back to the homestead to mow (and bale?) the lawn. First day it's not raining in the last 8. The weeds have taken on a life of their own, too. That's tomorrow....


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

It's the middle of the night here. I'm not knitting, not drinking tea nor coffee. Hoping to go back to sleep. But I do love reading all of your posts. Have fun knitting


----------



## Lightwriter (May 8, 2011)

Just finished my second cup of tea on this beautiful Saturday morning in the U.S. Getting back into knitting after a long hiatus...retirement is giving me the chance to rediscover things I ENJOY doing! I am playing with several projects; trying to learn new things! A cotton tank top for summer for me, a baby sweater for a future shower, and leg warmers for my adult daughter who plays roller derby!

I wish everyone peace with God and each other.


----------



## DianneWoodis (Apr 6, 2011)

Good Morning from Massachusetts USA. A bit damp and cool but weather man promises it to warm up and sun will come out. Do we believe him or not? Working on the end of my first cup of coffee and getting ready to decide on what project I will work on first for today. You are right, Only God knows what day Judgement Day is. Any day we say is only a guess. No one knows but as my little saying states and I firmly believe, If you are right with the Lord every day, then what do you have to worry about? You won't be here to be worried! Everyone have a wonderful day!


----------



## ENGLISHROSE (Mar 25, 2011)

morning everyone got up a tad late this morning, now having a cup of hot tea here in sunny florida. started to knit xmas gifts today, makeing a hoody for my grt grand child who will be two this year. her favariote colours are hot pink and purple . so glad and bless to hear everyone is alive and kicking today. i didn't know the end of the world was suppose to be today anyway. where is my brain. have a great end of the world knitting tea party.....cheers


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

It's 7:30 am here in New Hampshire, and believe it or not, does not appear to be raining! I woke up, fed the kitties, and started on an American Girl Doll sweater for my cousin's daughter. Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## kabedew (Jan 16, 2011)

great idea for always having a foot handy, just in case some one needs a kick to get moving :lol: 

I really think the duct tape model is a great idea.

karen who is getting ready for work but will be knitting on her lunch break


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

It's six AM on Saturday and I have my coffee beside me, so I know it's time for KP and a chat with all. It's to be a nice day here after a long, cold, wet spring. YEAH!!!!

I'm off to Home Depot this afternoon for plants (mostly tomatoes and some annual flowers). We also need to meet with the kitchen designer for some work that needs to be done in the kitchen. When we bought the house about six years ago, the appliances were over 20 years old. The built-in oven needs repair and I don't want to put more money into it because it is only a 22 inch oven and won't even hold a decent sized roasting pan with a turkey. To get a bigger oven put in, we need to change the wall and the opening that the oven and the refrigerator are in. Then one thing leads to another and on and on and on. I will be glad to get it done, though!!

Hope all is well with everyone and that the week-end is special in some was for everyone.

Karen


----------



## CRdogmom (Apr 22, 2011)

Good morning, it is 5:35 in Costa Rica. I'm sitting in my rocker on my deck, having a mug of our wonderful Costa Rican coffee. Still knitting with string and trying out new stitches on dishcloths.


----------



## jacksknits (Mar 29, 2011)

yes I'm ready for a cuppa please
Am busy knitting this cosy today .....http://www.etsy.com/listing/62768400/hand-knitted-owl-tea-cosy

Jacky
UK 12.37pm.


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

Hello everyone, I thought I would just say a quick hello on the tea party. My choice of "brews" is Hazelnut coffee. 
On the needles this rainy morning (8 days straight)I have some stretch socks. Well only one at this point. I hope everyone is able to enjoy the day and see the beauty in it. Even the rain. 
Mary in VT


----------



## knittinninja (May 5, 2011)

Another Beautiful morning on the bayou! It is a bit chilly this morning but the sun is fighting it's way through the mist. Birds are chirping and I'm watching a about 30 swans gliding about! It is awesome!

I'm looking through my lace yarn...Today is the day a start a lace shawl for myself! I've given all but one away. I made a huge Estonian Lace for my sister. It was all complete, ready to block. My granddaughter came over and carelessly got permanent hot pink ink on it. The shawl was white. I didn't yell at her. ..just asked her to sit at the table when she did her art work instead of the couch. She is 14...an awkward age.. I had to decide what to do with a white merino wool shawl with penny size bright pink flaw! I carefully dyed the shawl a deeper shade of pink. Flaw is all but gone. The shawl shrank just a little...not too bad.BUT..my sister wanted a white shawl....so I made her one.....NOW it's my turn. I want one too!! I don't know what to do with the pink one. Maybe I'll give it too my granddaughter as a gift when she is a bit older!


----------



## knittinninja (May 5, 2011)

Jacky, I love the owl tea cozy!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

jacksknits said:


> yes I'm ready for a cuppa please
> Am busy knitting this cosy today .....http://www.etsy.com/listing/62768400/hand-knitted-owl-tea-cosy
> 
> Jacky
> UK 12.37pm.


He's fab!


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Good morning everyone or afternoon as the may be.Just got up, got my coffee and, of course, got right on KP. This is my first time at the tea party and I have to Thank You Dave, it is lovely, a great idea. I am going thru my stash today and attempting to reorganize it. A good friend and avid knitter is coming to visit me for two weeks and is bringing lots more yarn. We collaborate and choose the best of the best yarns and knit like mad. It is just a great time. Everyone have a great day.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm always a little confused about such predictions. If the world is definitely going to end, there's nothing anyone can do about it, so why bother worrying everyone? If it does end, at least the forecaster won't be around to say, "I told you so" and we won't be around to hear how smug they are!

Dave[/quote]

I always get a laugh from the "world's gonna end" NON-prophets. Since the end of the world has been predicted for 2,000 years, why should I worry that one of these modern kooks have the inside track and it's really going to happen!! But I do have a good chuckle!
Friend of mine insists the world will end Dec. 21, 2012 (why should we believe the Mayans have that "inside track"?)...I told him I was glad it was the end of the year since I'm eligible to get a new power wheelchair in April, 2012, I'm glad I can enjoy it for the remaining 8 months!!
June


----------



## gimmewords (May 13, 2011)

knittinninja said:


> I don't know what to do with the pink one. Maybe I'll give it too my granddaughter as a gift when she is a bit older!


I am pretty sure Lady Gaga needs that pink shawl!

Good morning from CA, USA. It's 5:00 a.m. and I am waiting for the sun to arise any second now. I'm just finishing a helix scarf. So glad to be with you all today.


----------



## Osunny (Jan 29, 2011)

clogden21 said:


> I am sitting here finishing up my second sock on my brother 585.
> 
> I have a hard time trying on socks, so with my daughters help I made a foot for me to try on socks.
> 
> ...


That is ingenious! I love it!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

maryanne said:


> Good morning everyone or afternoon as the may be.Just got up, got my coffee and, of course, got right on KP. This is my first time at the tea party and I have to Thank You Dave, it is lovely, a great idea. I am going thru my stash today and attempting to teorganize it. A good friend and avid knitter is coming to visit me for two weeks and is bringing lots more yarn. We collaborate and choose the best of the best yarns and knit like mad. It is just a great time. Everyone have a great day.


Sounds like great fun. Seeing me working on my ties in the pub has set a couple of others to joining me for an hour or so, some days. We like to compare notes.

Have a great time with your friend
Dave


----------



## knittinninja (May 5, 2011)

Gimmewords... If Lady GaGa contacts me...it's hers for a concert ticket. My son is mad about her.


----------



## rosebay44 (Apr 27, 2011)

Starting my day off with a double latte, lots to do in a short time. Company coming and yesterday I knitted instead of cleaning house. I have been in a sock knitting frenzy lately and I just couldn't put them down. Having a small "rapture" party. There will be grilling and drinking, so no knitting today. Wah!


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

Good Morning here, Up and cooking breakfast for my disabled step-son. Then we are off to the doc. He seems a bit under the weather and doesn't want to go but I have insisted. The last time he wasn't feeling well I allowed him to dictate and he ended up in the hospital for 3 weeks with pneumonia and a collapsed lung. This time we nip it in the bud I hope. Stayed up too late last night learning "Lifted Increases". Today I will start the "Sideways Cardi" for myself. Hope everyone's day is positive and productive. P.S. Dave I love pepper jelly.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gimmewords said:


> knittinninja said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know what to do with the pink one. Maybe I'll give it too my granddaughter as a gift when she is a bit older!
> ...


----------



## judistaton (Mar 5, 2011)

Good morning, from Texas! I start the day w/ coffee (many cups!) and my knitting............today sock #2. I will enjoy the tea party w/ all of you and this afternoon I'll be sipping Earl Gray as I work on my sock.........hopefully during a long needed rain.


----------



## nncy (Apr 17, 2011)

I wish to go down knitting w/a bag of oreos ,lornadunes & a glass of cold mild to dunk my favorite cookies. I'm so please with myself to have fianally learned to knit (continental) after 50 plus years of throwing. 

I can't believe how rich that old guy is from donations, why did people donate so much money to such a quack ? He scammed alot of people. I'm sure he's loving all the attention the media has provided Another Donald T.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I've been up for a while, had breakfast and a cup of coffee, fed the insistent cats. (hungry cats have no snooze button!!) Now I'm ready for my "mid-morning" snack and another cup of joe and my knitting! 
Nothing to do but knit today...so I'm a happy camper.
June


----------



## Renn (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi, Dave
The weather is beautiful here in Michigan this morning. Have been sitting outside having a cuppa and watching animal control set a have a heart trap next door because someone spotted a coyote between my house and next door. I live in a city for goodness sake, and didn't expect to hear of a coyote in town.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Morning all! Just finished my fruit and yogurt and now sipping on coffee. It is almost 9 a.m. here in Georgia. Have another class on my cardigan this morning.


----------



## Smargit (Apr 2, 2011)

Congratulations on a very clever idea! Knitters just know how to improvise and make things work for them.


----------



## missblu (Mar 5, 2011)

Good day everone. It ia about 7am here is so Alabama. Cool and very nice. 

Have just finished reading all the posts. Also finished my second cup of coffee, so now I can post, for my first time on the "tea party". 

Am working on a shawl, the color green - knitting this one. And a chrstening shawl, cream color - crocheting this one. They are both about hafe done. Could have had the crocheted one done , but knitting took precidence. 

Well, we're off to have breakfast out, do some yard saleing along the way, then home to mow the lawn (desperately needed) and then go thru some of own stuff for own yard sale. 

Ya'll have a good day. If the world ends, which I doubt, I'll have died happy. 

Dave, could tthe green peppers be eliminated? They me sick and the recipe sounds so good. 
Love to all. (-:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Congratulations on learning to knit continental!

"That old guy" isn't the _only_ one on the gravy boat. There's a group of animal loving atheists (I'm one, too, but _not_ part of the group!) ... well look for yourselves: http://eternal-earthbound-pets.com/ They're laughing their way to the bank!

It's just 9AM Saturday; I tried sleeping from 6 to 7 this morning, but couldn't. I'm afraid to knit; I'm sure I'll screw up and just have to rip after I do finally get some shut-eye. I'll just catch up on the forums.
No more cafeine for me! Plain water, please.



nncy said:


> I wish to go down knitting w/a bag of oreos ,lornadunes & a glass of cold mild to dunk my favorite cookies. I'm so please with myself to have fianally learned to knit (continental) after 50 plus years of throwing.
> 
> I can't believe how rich that old guy is from donations, why did people donate so much money to such a quack ? He scammed alot of people. I'm sure he's loving all the attention the media has provided Another Donald T.


----------



## Osunny (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, it is a beautiful morning here in Michigan! Haven't opened the door yet so I don't know how warm it might be. 
Sitting and knitting widens the load so I had to do my exercises and now on to a cup of coffee!


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

It's 9 am here in Michigan. I have started the 1st square of an afghan made out of different stitch patterns & dishcolth cotton. I am also working on a baby afghan on my authentic knittting board. Baby is due in early September. I am drinking my usual bottle of water as it helps with migraines.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

missblu said:


> Good day everone. It ia about 7am here is so Alabama. Cool and very nice.
> 
> Have just finished reading all the posts. Also finished my second cup of coffee, so now I can post, for my first time on the "tea party".
> 
> ...


Of course you can leave the green pepper out, put in an extra one of the other colours instead. I generally use the mix I listed, but it can vary according to what's available in the market where I buy my fruit and veg.

Have a great day!
Dave


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

What a great way to have a tea party and celebrate life! I'm loving this. It's about 8:15 AM here in Chicago. We're about to leave for a long visit to Ohio. My husband figures we'll miss"the rapture" because we won't be where we're supposed to be....can't be found. I don't quite follow that, but then I don't follow any of this "stuff". I'm hoping to be sitting somewhere in Ohio with a martini and my knitting. That sounds like a good plan for me.


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

Sitting here in Massachusetts, getting tea ready and working on a mini tea cozy. First try at mini knitting. Fascinating. 
Not too concerned about 6 pm but figure this mini will be finished before that!. Then I'll have another cup of tea and work on one of my other ufo's!
Have fun everyone.

Freckles


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

Phyllis said:


> Lots of people have tried predicting the end of the world. What is so strange is that scripture says no one will know the day or time. So, how do they think they know, if God says no one will know? Weird. Just be ready whenever. Hmmmm?


i almost said that last night. plus if the Mayans are wrong and we do live past December 2012 then Sir Isaac Newton predicts that the end will come in 2060. all i have to say is that the end will come when it does so stop fretting over it all and spend some quality time with family, friends and don't forget to make time for knitting in there. oh and before i forget happy Victoria Day long weekend to everyone over here in Canada.
Andrea from Canada


----------



## Beatriceaun (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi Dave
I like this knitting tea trolley you are talking about.
I have several projects on the go.
1: A baby blanket
2: The start of a Matinee Jacket for a baby girl & the bonnet and booties as well. The jacket first.
3: A basketweave scarf
4: When those are finished I have more scarves to make as well as collar tubes and blankets.
Do you think that it's enough?
Janet from Ottawa, Ontario Canada


----------



## gimmewords (May 13, 2011)

freckles said:


> Sitting here in Massachusetts, getting tea ready and working on a mini tea cozy. First try at mini knitting. Fascinating.


What is it? Knitting for dolls? Knitting for doll houses? I love almost anything mini so please, inform me.


----------



## neen (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi Dave: it's a bright sunny Saturday morning here in Maryland and I'm a day late, but let's sit down for a cuppa anyway. Usually have it about 3:30 in the afternoon, but I'm ready for a cup of hot PGtips anytime. Cheers, neen.


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

Am I too late for the tea party? Hope not. I'm going to make a cup of Earl Grey Tea with a biscuit. Oh! and yesterday I bought a hank of blue/grey silk to make a little shawl. Happy Knitting to all at the tea party and thanks to Dave. Carol (UK)


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Congratulations on learning to knit continental!
> 
> "That old guy" isn't the _only_ one on the gravy boat. There's a group of animal loving atheists (I'm one, too, but _not_ part of the group!) ... well look for yourselves: http://eternal-earthbound-pets.com/ They're laughing their way to the bank!
> 
> ...


congrats from me to. OK I'm kinda disgusted by the guy making out like a bandit on animal fees once the end does come. how can he live with himself. i know i couldn't. also i am quite certain the God will not forget our animals even though they do not have souls he didn't create them to have them all die I'm sure he already has something figured out for all of our four legged friends. my sick little one agrees with me.
sorry for the soap box it's just my $0.02
hope everyone has a great day
Andrea


----------



## Fluffysmom (Feb 17, 2011)

Good Morning. Let me see if I can catch up after scanning what knitters have been up to this morning. It is morning in Maine and yes, it is cold and damp and I turned up the heat! It's almost Memorial Day - enough of the cold already. 

I've had my beverage of choice for the morning, a Diet Pepsi, and worked on a scarf for charity. Will work on slippers for charity later in the day. 

Have a great Knitting Tea Party. Love the idea.

rj


----------



## Jeanie1942 (Mar 31, 2011)

Good idea! I too have trouble reaching my feet  I've had 2 back sugeries & now have rods, plates, & screws in back & both knees have been replaced. Good thing I don't fly very often.....I'm sure I would set off the alarms :-D


----------



## Fluffysmom (Feb 17, 2011)

You would set off the alarms. I have one artifical knee and I get patted down every time I fly which isn't very often. Knitting needles aren't an issue with me and flying; the new knee is.


----------



## SusanM (Feb 4, 2011)

Good morning everyone - greetings from Vancouver, British Columbia. It's a cool morning and I am sipping on my Tim Hortons coffee. My choice of tea is Yorkshire Tea - I'm sure you know that tea Dave! I love having a "party" with all you around the world. Have a wonderful day everyone!


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Hi from sunny Dorset! a nice cup of black tea while i work on some dishcloth patterns. Cheers!


----------



## Janet Logan (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm here in Michigan where we are having 2 days of spring weather finally and then MORE RAIN> I'm beginning to think we changed places with Washington Stae with all their rain. I'm bringing my 15th or 16th ABC afgan with sweater, booties and cap. Trying to make it to 24 for the first child of each grandchild.
I'll take iced tea please and thanks for the invitation.
God said he'd return like a thief in the night and no one would know He is coming so not too worries about tonight!


----------



## sallyG (Feb 15, 2011)

Going on 10 a.m. in Columbus, Ohio. Slept in and woke to beautiful sunlight after days and days of grey and rain. Loved the "bale the lawn" comment by an earlier poster. Working on a short summer sweater out of wool/silk yarn found at a thrift shop; it's for me, but if too small my daughter will be the beneficiary. But first, outside to enjoy the morning air and sun. Think I'll take my second cup of coffee with me and maybe my knitting, too. Tea party to the patio.


----------



## BettyAnn (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi from Georgia, USA. The end of the world is about 8 hours from now according to our time. I will be at a wedding when it comes, if it comes. Finished my 5th shawl this week and got a good start on the 6th. When it is finished I have a baby afghan to make for a shower coming up. We are inundated with birthdays, graduations, weddings, and showers at present. Will be glad to see July and things can slow down. My granddaughter was going through the pattern stash this week and picked out several sweaters and scarves that she really liked. Guess that will have to be added to the to do list since other grandchildren have gotten things lately and she hasn't. I'll check back later and see how the world is doing. Enjoy this forum daily - so many nice people and lots of creative ideas.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I'm a total Dr. Who addict and really like Matt Smith, is he the best ever? The boys here are convinced he might be!
> 
> Dave


I like Matt Smith, but my favorite is still Tom Baker. I read someplace that a person's favorite Doctor is usually the one they started with on their Whovian journey. It's true in my case, anyway.


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

aw just what i need a cuppa, just got back in from shopping and we are soaked, its pouring down here in belfast hubbie not long home from work, so hes gone for a hot bath, think i will start a new doily, found one on internet this morning that looks nice. enjoy all and happy knitting/ crocheting.


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

oh forgot to say its 3,15 here in the afternoon


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

florrie said:


> Am I too late for the tea party? Hope not. I'm going to make a cup of Earl Grey Tea with a biscuit. Oh! and yesterday I bought a hank of blue/grey silk to make a little shawl. Happy Knitting to all at the tea party and thanks to Dave. Carol (UK)


Judging by last weekend, I expect we'll be dropping in for a cuppa and a chat all weekend. I originally thought _teatime_ would only go once around the world, if that; but there seems to be a lot of caffeine addicts with knitting needles and crochet hooks around, so I expect the trolley will travel twice around the globe this weekend!

Dave


----------



## Jeanie1942 (Mar 31, 2011)

:-D knitting needles? I think it should be the other way around.....but am glad the needles aren't a problem.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a total Dr. Who addict and really like Matt Smith, is he the best ever? The boys here are convinced he might be!
> ...


I grew up with Patrick Troughton, I think they all brought something unique to the role. Tom Baker was brilliant, of course. But there's something about Matt Smith, I think he has just the right mix of 'eccentric' and 'alien'.

Dave


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I have to leave this tea party and get some knitting done!! But I so enjoy the company...I'm addicted. Just want to thank everyone for the tips on blocking acrylic. I never worried about blocking crocheted afghan squares but the knitted ones are entirely different. I was working on a lacy stitch square yesterday and realized I was definitely going to have to block it. So I blocked a simple square earlier using my steam iron and a heavy duty pressing cloth. Worked beautifully!
Dave, you have the best ideas and especially for the tea party!!!
June


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I love Clementine Marmalade, but I found slicing all the peel a real 'labour of love'. I'm a lazy individual, so I cheat by sending it through the bean slicer attachment on my _Kenwood Chef_. The Lad says I have real genius when it comes to _conservation of effort!_
> 
> Dave


My SIL used to say the same thing about me. I call it efficiency!


----------



## WestLAmum (Apr 17, 2011)

It's 7:30 am here in Los Angeles, and looking out the window, it appears the world did not end last night. I'm working on my blankie, a project that will take me years to complete, but I love it. I hope everyone has a lovely weekend, and I'm off to put the kettle on. Margaret


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Good Morning everyone. I missed 3pm teatime in Los Angeles, but it's 7:37am now... having a cuppa of English Breakfast for morning brew.

I'll be continuing my grandson's beautiful Gentleman's Socks this morning. I'm knitting them with Lang's Jawoll silk yarn; it's a beautiful yarn in varigated browns.

I'm using my favorite pattern for men's socks: http://blog.designedlykristi.com/wp-content/uploads/2006/08/DKGentleman.pdf

Thelma


----------



## lorraine927 (Feb 17, 2011)

i would love to be knitting, i have just about finished a pair of prostheses for cancer, but i get to go watch two of my grandchildren play baseball instead. i just finished my iced tea after yard work on a beautiful sunny warm day in indiana. 
if the end comes at six o'clock tomorrow they will at least have time to set the field for the indy 500! have a great day all. isn't this site just the greatest!


----------



## Joann Cartwright (Mar 1, 2011)

Good Morning from Wis. It is heading for 70 some degrees, the Robins are singing & on my second cup of Tea. Finishing up on the 5 hr. baby sweater to. Then will read for about 20 min. on the Kindle before doing some house work. So you see, the end of the world isn't going to happen if the birds are singing & I am going about every day life. There are some screw balls & then there are screw balls.!! God Bless us one & all!! Have a great day forum, & enjoy!!


----------



## Lidlamzdiv (Jan 27, 2011)

Well, it's 10:43 am here in PA, USA and it took me most of my morning to catch up on my email and the forum. So glad to join the Tea Party. I'm on my 2nd cup o' Joe although I had Tea first thing. I finished up some washcloths for gifts earlier this week and I'm now back to working on a "made to fade" short sleeved cotton sweater for me. The yarn is dyed with Indigo and fades a bit the first couple of washes like jeans. It also has a little metallic content so I think it will be a fun little top. I also have a rectangular shawl that only needs a couple of rows on it to finish. Luckily, I have stash to inspire the next project. This afternoon, I will probably spin a little out on the lawn with some tea. And BTW, I'm taking my pattern, fiber and yarn stashes as well as all the needles and the spinning wheel when the end comes! Don't leave home without them, LOL :mrgreen:


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

Good morning, everybody!
It's raining in eastern Iowa. Cold rain. The lilacs and lily of the valley are in bloom. Peonies are budding. 

I just figured my checkbook. 

I'm going thru slipper patterns because I will spend my morning picking out yarn for Christmas slippers (I plan on making 8 pairs - hope I'm not too late in starting).

I'm also going to the grocery store. I must stock up for the rapture. God isn't going to lift me up, but I hope the family goes...maybe I won't need to knit those slippers! 

I hope to visit with everyone later this weekend! 

Elle


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> Good Morning everyone. I missed 3pm teatime in Los Angeles, but it's 7:37am now... having a cuppa of English Breakfast for morning brew.
> 
> I'll be continuing my grandson's beautiful Gentleman's Socks this morning. I'm knitting them with Lang's Jawoll silk yarn; it's a beautiful yarn in varigated browns.
> 
> ...


Thank you for that link, Thelma. Want to make socks for my SIL for next Christmas and I like the looks of these.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Good Morning, This party's so great I just can't stay away. End of the World, posh, I know that's one thing I don't want to be right about...my world will end when I'm about 100-cuz I'm living that long...so for another 66years, I should still be wondering why you'd want to be right about this. Alas, Dave, you've inspired me, I have homemade marmalade in my basement waiting for me to make more brown soda bread, so I will baking and gardening and knitting today, and checking for recipe prep to make another Emeril recipe or two. Enjoyed the comments, but its taking forever to read them;-). Will be back this evening, after the world "ends."


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Doris, I like making these socks. I was a taken back a bit with the instructions, at first. But, now I have it down to a science. If you need any help, contact me via PM. 

Good luck, happy knitting.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> Doris, I like making these socks. I was a taken back a bit with the instructions, at first. But, now I have it down to a science. If you need any help, contact me via PM.
> 
> Good luck, happy knitting.


I think I've found my brother's birthday/Christmas gift. I'll be posting questions, I'm sure, as this will be my first pair of socks. And my brother is so darned cute about the things I make him. He treasures them carefully for a few months, then he finally lets them be used and lived in, but don't be caught letting it slip off of its pedestal, you'll likely be chided very well. Love that kid!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Oh yes.....Tom Baker is the best! We have"long" had Dr. Who scarves to keep us warm in winter. I have not been as addicted to the new incarnations. However, our kids are, and we keep trying. I yearn for reruns of Tom Baker.

We are finally packed and settling down for morning tea....jasmine for me, and black Tanzanian for my husband. The lovely part of retirement is that we can move at whatever pace we want.

Love this tea party!
Carol (IL)


----------



## sockteacher (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm on board right now as I'm drinking my cup of tea and figuring out what I'm working on today. Clang Clang I hope I can get onboard this trolley. What fun.


----------



## dorisgene (Mar 30, 2011)

So glad the party has been extended! My frock is wrinkled and I've lost a slipper, maybe it's behind the couch, oops!

Thus far I've had only the written words on knitting paradise to feed my soul. First thing I did was to get on here, big mistake, now my tummy is growling at me, but yet I type. 

Pass the honey and the lemon, then I'll pull out my flask and add my special Raspberry Balsamic Vinegar. Just a splash you know, have to make it through the rest of the party!

Love all the recipes, the patterns and don't turn that channel. I'm a fan of Dr. Who also! With all this and the mention of miniatures, my day is complete. If you want to whisper sweet nothings in my ear, make it about miniatures! 

Prayers go out to Sutalle Stitcher and clan. 

I digress! Too much of the flask, I'm sure. I just finished a knit car seat blanket, just waiting to check my measurements to final finish, and making a crocheted market bag.

Alas, I grow faint with hunger and have to decide, to knit or to eat? Such a dilemma! Alas poor, Dave! Away I must flee, but I shall return...
to knit, to chat and find out what more takes place - behind the couch!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> Doris, I like making these socks. I was a taken back a bit with the instructions, at first. But, now I have it down to a science. If you need any help, contact me via PM.
> 
> Good luck, happy knitting.


Thank you for the offer of help, Thelma. I haven't knitted socks since my teens and I won't say how long ago that was. But I have a plastic shopping bag filled with sock yarn that I bought at Webs some time ago and I want to give it a try again. I made my son-in-law a hat and scarf last Christmas and found out he "actually" used the scarf. I think the hat wasn't warm enough for those Alaska winters. I thought if he appreciates a hand-knitted item, then he's worth making socks for. Don't you think?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Phyllis said:


> Lots of people have tried predicting the end of the world. What is so strange is that scripture says no one will know the day or time. So, how do they think they know, if God says no one will know? Weird. Just be ready whenever. Hmmmm?


I agree with you, if the bible is to believed, we have nothing to worry about even to the end of this world. No one knows when that will be,except God.


----------



## muppet (Mar 24, 2011)

Its coming up to 4.30pm in the UK, and we are about to have a cuppa, hubby has been digging in the garden all day so the least I can do is get off the puta and make him a cup. 
I am just about to sew up a pig toy I knitted some time ago(hate sewing up toys) then finish first sock to a pair, then I am starting a lacy scarf for my mum for Christmas.
This is all interspersed with the ongoing project of 'Teddies for Tragedies' When I finish something the odds go to make the teddies.
I have also knitted 4 dishcloths this week as well, as they are so much thicker than the ones you buy.
Enjoy the party everone, thank you to Dave for thinking this up in the first place.
Much love to all,
Lyn in Devon UK. xxx


----------



## Donna A (Mar 7, 2011)

It is beautiful here in Michigan this morning. Am knitting a pink & white prayer shawl for our organist at church as a speciall gift, socks and a scarf. Always lots of projects going on. Dinner is in the crock pot and I'll be taking it over to my friend who has just has knee surgery . The end of the world is in God's hands and today I am in heaven...sipping tea, eating bisquits with dandelion jelly, and knitting. Also, getting our camper ready for a trip. God is good...all the time.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

askem1728 said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations on learning to knit continental!
> ...


It says in the bible that the lion and lambs will lay together,so that is enough for me to believe that we will have animals with us.


----------



## CrochetQueen (Apr 19, 2011)

Hello everyone! I hope I am here at the correct timing for new York, I am typeing on my iPod so it may take a little but to get back!


----------



## jenny012760 (Mar 24, 2011)

I am hoping that we get our garden planted today. That way it will be ready for the so called end of the world. I have a couple of WIP going right now. Drinking my tea and reading the forum while my husband is at work. Have a good day everyone. Guess we will see if we are here tomorrow to read the forum again. Jenny


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning everyone,
Its 10:45 a.m. here in beautiful Texas. I have already managed t get yelled at by my husband. I slept too late.
I am on my second cup of coffee then off to plant seeds on my front porch. I am knitting a beautiful pink cardigan for myself. I am continually looking at patterns for my granddaughter. If I am not knitting, I am either looking at more patterns or reading our forum. Thank you Dave for this thread. Time for another cup.
Love, Wanda/Queenmawmaw


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Had my coffee, rip out my shawlette, going to start over with differnet yarn so far so good. Am thinking about making some spearment ice tea,and making a Norwegian Almond
cake. It is gray and dreary here in middle of Wis. Suppose to rain again. Good day to sit and knit.


----------



## Ragdoll (Jan 21, 2011)

Good day everyone. Please, please send some of the rain to southern NM. Over 100 days without a drop of anything. The talking heads on TV are excited about setting a record for most days without rain. After tending to the yard and cleaning up a suicidal cactus, it is time for some toast and Earl Gray. Thanks, Dave for the material on Dr. Who. Matt Smith is a lovely Dr. Who, but my heart is still with the previous one. Should finish a Linus blanket today and work at 3 other projects. The chile of NM (red or green) is the best and ranges from mild to tonsil-killing.


----------



## nannyknitter62 (May 21, 2011)

Thanks so much for reminding everyone that only God knows the time he will return. The Bible is perfectly clear on this point and there are no codes to decipher. The funny thing is, the group that is pushing this thing is also selling books!! If they will be gone, and we will be gone, who will buy the books!


----------



## ghosking (Apr 21, 2011)

I do say, it's a gorgeous day here in Windsor, ON Canada for the world to come to an end, such hogwash lol Haven't seen this much sun since last summer, hmmm maybe that's a sign  Anyways, I'm about to set sail, and start knitting a uterus, yep you heard me right, my g/f is a teacher for birthing, and needs a knitted uterus, so that is what I will give her lol. It will be my in between project, as I'm also, looming and knitting baby hats for charity. Hope everyone has a fantastic day  HUGS


----------



## gimmewords (May 13, 2011)

I cannot WAIT for you to share that uterus pattern!!! It could be the talk of the knitting world!


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Greetings from the East Mountains of Albuquerque, NM. It is a lovely windy day here. Hope the wind stops soon, I'm sick of it! Anyway...should still be a beautiful day!

I'm still drinking coffee here. Working on my daughter-in-law's cardigan. Just a few more rows and I'm finished! Yeah! I can soon start another...for ME. World ending or not!

My hubby was reading the NY Times the other day, and found this article that he thought we might all be interested in....he did have a chuckle over the idea of rebel knitters/crocheters. LOL Here it is...I saved it for the tea party today! Oh...it is 10:03 am here in NM.

I wish you all a lovely day, and I'll keep an eye on the tea party to see where everyone is and what y'all are up to.

Thanks Dave....this is a marvelous idea!

Here is the link. "Yarn bombing"

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/05/19/fashion/creating-graffiti-with-yarn.html?src=ISMR_HP_LO_MST_FB


----------



## Edwin1959 (Feb 6, 2011)

Good Morning/Afternnoon/Evening Everybody,
Its 12:00 pm in Cleveland,Ohio. I just finish my morning coffee after eating out for breakfast. The weather finally gave us a break from the rain. When shopping at Walmart and found a AWESOME book on slouchy hats in knit and crochet form Leisure Arts #5548. I have all the yarn colors in my stash, but don't know which one to start first. I just finsih the baby blanket that I mention last week on the tea party chat. I gave it picot border and my friends at work LOVE it. I hope everybody have a great weekend and made the weather be perfect to KIP.

Huggs,
Edwin

P.S. Dave, thank for posting the sweet pepper jelly receipe. I know partner,my mom and brother are going to try this reciepe.


----------



## Betty White (Feb 14, 2011)

It is 12:30 p.m. here in Glen Allen Virginia (suburb of Richmond) and the weather is beautiful. Looking for 93 degrees this afternoon. We have had lots of showers this week. Wish I could send some of them to New Mexico. I am getting ready for lunch and will spend the afternoon working on my sweater sampler the knitalong group is doing. Also have a pair of toe up socks in the works and ready to do the heel on them. Nice to be with everyone at the tea party. Thanks, Dave.
Betty


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> Good Morning everyone. I missed 3pm teatime in Los Angeles, but it's 7:37am now... having a cuppa of English Breakfast for morning brew.
> 
> I'll be continuing my grandson's beautiful Gentleman's Socks this morning. I'm knitting them with Lang's Jawoll silk yarn; it's a beautiful yarn in varigated browns.
> 
> ...


Love this ...I have been thinking that maybe I would do a pair for my hubby...but the patterns have been too much for his taste. He just may go for this one. Thank you so much for sharing this.


----------



## Clarmar (Jan 27, 2011)

clodgen. very nice sock.


----------



## Pattywater (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi everyone, I am so excited about your tea party. I have been enjoying this site for months. It is the highlight of my day as many here say. It is so fun to visit with people from all over the world. Knitting is easier now for me. I did the praying hands dishcloth in green for my pastor's wife. Each row was different and I looked for a system to put each line in front of me and knit away. I had to develop my own and it worked.

My name is Patty and I go by Pattywater on this site. I have not put in my intro information yet. I will try to get that done today. I have to figure out how to download from my new phone to add pictures.


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

I will be there from cold and rainy Minnesota! I plan to work on warm socks and enjoy a cup of hot tea!


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey Ragdoll! I am with you on the need for some rain! It is rather cold up here in the EM of Albuq. Snowed on Thursday, but of course not enough to do a lot of good. I just don't want to go up on flames since I live in the forest. Perhaps some of the folks in the Midwest could send us some of their excess...better yet, perhaps the southern states would be more than happy to get rid of some! Life would be tough without chile...I mean REALLY tough!

Happy knitting, and I'll hope for rain for y'all!



Ragdoll said:


> Good day everyone. Please, please send some of the rain to southern NM. Over 100 days without a drop of anything. The talking heads on TV are excited about setting a record for most days without rain. After tending to the yard and cleaning up a suicidal cactus, it is time for some toast and Earl Gray. Thanks, Dave for the material on Dr. Who. Matt Smith is a lovely Dr. Who, but my heart is still with the previous one. Should finish a Linus blanket today and work at 3 other projects. The chile of NM (red or green) is the best and ranges from mild to tonsil-killing.


----------



## KiSu719 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks, Dave for hosting the tea party again. It's 1:26 PM here on PA's north coast. It is a beautiful sunny day. Finally. I am going to try and get all my crafting stuff sorted out this weekend. Take care everyone. Donna


----------



## Pattywater (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi, this is Pattywater. I am new to replying. I entered a quick reply and it does not show up here in the tea party. Do I do something different?


----------



## KiSu719 (Feb 25, 2011)

KiSu719 said:


> Thanks, Dave for hosting the tea party again. It's 1:26 PM here on PA's north coast. It is a beautiful sunny day. Finally. I am going to try and get all my crafting stuff sorted out this weekend. Take care everyone. Donna


PS: I wish I could send some rain to all of you who need it.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Pattywater said:


> Hi, this is Pattywater. I am new to replying. I entered a quick reply and it does not show up here in the tea party. Do I do something different?


Maybe it showed up on a different page...that sometimes happens depending on when you send something and so does someone else. Nice to see you join the group! Happy knitting!!


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

The world has been supposed to end so many time over my lifetime that I kind of have lost count. If it doesn't happen now, wait untill 2012. Big predictions about that one. I really don't take it too seriously. And when it does I hope that I am knitting or doing something else I enjoy. It is raining in Montana, and is supposed to continue. I think I am going to get web feet. I have been knitting dishcloths, really enjoy doing them. However, my slippers are wearing out so I need to make me some new ones, enjoy making them too. Anything is fun with a needle in each hand.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Seems the Tea Party is the place to be on the weekends! This is my first... I'm joining in late as I went early to the gym for a 'spin' class and then ran some errands. We had our rain early and now the sun's out and it's a beautiful day. My son and I are going to pressure wash the front porch and parts of the exterior of the house today, big messy job and I'm already pooped from spin... So no knitting today, but hopefully tonight. I am working on a beautifully textured sweater for my daughter who, Dave, lives in northern England. If I can not spill the beans, this sweater will be a Christmas gift to her. Aren't I amazing, getting a Christmass prezzy knocked out this early in the year?

Also have started a simple 2x2 rib hat for my son. 

All of you enjoy your day and your tea party, while I am out scrubbing down the house! ;o(
~Bonnie


----------



## Pattywater (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks, I see it got up here. I appreciate your response.


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

I just wanted to show the one finished dog sweater and sorry I don't have the pattern, I managed to leave it at sisters home and it got all messed up and thrown away. Her dog wearing the sweater.


----------



## Ragdoll (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi Jacki...Wow! I didn't realize that it snowed this late on your mountain. That freeze in early February killed a lot of the more delicate bushes and trees around here so the landscapers are happy. It must be so peaceful in your forest. How often do you get into Alb.? Also, shall we campaign for the correct spelling of chile? :lol:


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

I have my cup of English Breakfast laced with Chai Spice tea. It has been glorious sunny weather here all week (5 days straight with no rain-wonderful). Just started my first socks changed my mind on pattern after I started because of the pattern in the yarn so am staring again.


----------



## Susan B. (May 14, 2011)

The sun is shining in New Jersey (finally), nice day to take the knitting outside in the sunshine.


----------



## Puffpuff (Apr 21, 2011)

Dave, not knitting yet, only in the evening but still alive and well in St. Petersburg, FL. I am drinking a diet coke so hope that is okay and the world is still intact at least here. Hope all is well in England and everywhere today and I am now am anxious for evening to come again so I can get those needles clicking. Making chemo hats mostly, and I have several afghans going at the same time. Don't want to get bored with just one project. Hugs, Phyllils


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

It is 95 F. in Florida and I thank God for air conditioning. Working on the end of the pot of coffee. Guess I will have to start new pot.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Ragdoll said:


> Hi Jacki...Wow! I didn't realize that it snowed this late on your mountain. That freeze in early February killed a lot of the more delicate bushes and trees around here so the landscapers are happy. It must be so peaceful in your forest. How often do you get into Alb.? Also, shall we campaign for the correct spelling of chile? :lol:


It often snows in May....but after Mother's Day, it is rare. I'm just amazed at how cold it still is here. We had a freeze several weeks ago that wiped out the scrub oaks, so now there are no acorns for the bears...and that will mean trouble! I don't know how long it will take for them to recover. It also wiped out a bunch of my penstemons that had already set blooms. Just the weirdest of Springs I can remember up here...and I've been up here for 12 years!

I go into Albuq twice a week to take care of my 20mo old grandson. I split the week with his other grandmother so she can go line dancing (she is addicted!) and it is a joy to be with him!! I quit working back in February, so now I stay home as often as I can! The commute can get old although it is beautiful! My hubby still goes in 5 days a week...maybe he can retire soon too!


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

CRdogmom said:


> Good morning, it is 5:35 in Costa Rica. I'm sitting in my rocker on my deck, having a mug of our wonderful Costa Rican coffee. Still knitting with string and trying out new stitches on dishcloths.


I love your Costa Rican coffee ... my boyfriend got me hooked.
we buy the beans and grind it as we need it. 
Ethiopian is really wonderful too


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

scotslass said:


> CRdogmom said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, it is 5:35 in Costa Rica. I'm sitting in my rocker on my deck, having a mug of our wonderful Costa Rican coffee. Still knitting with string and trying out new stitches on dishcloths.
> ...


Yea for coffee!!! I have 2 favorites that I keep on hand ALWAYS. One is Sumatra the other is Mocha Java. We have a local roaster in Albuquerque (Whitings) and I'm addicted! Got my son addicted back in his college days, and still he refers to these 2 roasts as "parent coffee." I love the Costa Rican roasts along with Ethiopian ones! Grind as you need is the way to go!!


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

Well all, I will have to come back to this later. I am out of onions and wanted to do Beer Cheese Soup for dinner. While I am out I will also pick up some Ice Cream and maybe some kind of berries for a good ending. Mom ate the last of the sour cream pound cake for breakfast with her coffee. Oh well, we love ice cream and I just don't feel like making that today too.


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

Anne, I haven't forgotten you and thank you for your e-mail. I like to knit or crochet when my hands are busy I don't have time to snack. If you are knitting you can't smoke.

I am reading on of Debbie Mcombers books " Summer On Blossom St." it is about a yarn shop and the people who meet there to learn how to knit. This story is about people who are using knitting to give up something.

So now I am off to have a nce hot cup of tea.


----------



## gimmewords (May 13, 2011)

That is a really great doggie sweater! And for a first timer that dog looks very proud of the new duds! Beautiful color work too.


----------



## gimmewords (May 13, 2011)

I have to go shopping as well. I went to the closet to get out some No. 6 knitting needles because my swatch on No. 8 was too big. But all I have is straight (not circular) needles in No. 7 and no No. 6 at all. So I say, OK, I will try with the No. 7 even though they are straight (and I really don't like straight needles anymore) and just as I started casting on one of those darn needles broke! I laughed so hard. Will now go out and get No. 6 AND No. 7 circulars!!! Funny how life works sometimes. I have just really enjoyed this tea party tremendously.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

I have really, really enjoyed my day today. Dropping into the tea party has been a delight. I have my Pandora radio on all day and no commercials, and I am knitting away .

Laughed out loud at the adorable chihuahua in the pretty sweater, just too cute! Happy Knitting everyone and Thanks Again Dave.


----------



## crafty jeanie (Apr 1, 2011)

I love it, neat idea and thats thinking outside the box


----------



## Pattywater (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi from Sacramento. this is my first day of posting and being in the Tea Party I had to use the page #'s at the bottom to get around. This is a fun site.


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

thank you theyarnlady i totally forgot about the verse in Revelations that says and the lion will lie down with the lamb. even my dad forgot that one when i was talking with him earlier. 2 thumbs up for the dog sweater and what a sweet little model. off to switch the laundry now before my little one needs me again and then to work more a Jamima Puddle Duck and the frog pond for a few rows
Andrea


----------



## Pattywater (Apr 8, 2011)

MegK31 said:


> Anne, I haven't forgotten you and thank you for your e-mail. I like to knit or crochet when my hands are busy I don't have time to snack. If you are knitting you can't smoke.
> 
> I am reading on of Debbie Mcombers books " Summer On Blossom St." it is about a yarn shop and the people who meet there to learn how to knit. This story is about people who are using knitting to give up something.
> 
> So now I am off to have a nce hot cup of tea.


I was trying to post to you in Sacramento, lots to learn here.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

At last, I've managed to catch up with all the tea party doings - only took an hour to read through. I was out visiting when the party started yesterday. It was a beautiful day and we had a wonderful campfire dinner, wine, s'mores and good company. I took along a just-started washcloth to work on, but my primary project here is a baby coccoon and hat for a shower next Saturday. This is my first time ever working in the round. I had one false start but now it's going quite well. Yesterday's lovely weather has disappeared and it's raining now, so it looks like tonight's planned campfire dinner, part deux, will have to be postponed. Well, I guess that will just give me more time for knitting.


----------



## BettyAnn (Mar 11, 2011)

The tea party has really caught on, Dave. I noticed posts all the way into Tuesday of this week. Looks like this weekend will be even better.
I am off to finish getting ready for the weddding now. We have a two hour drive ahead. Since I am not driving, I believe I will take my knitting along and enjoy the ride. I catch up later tonight when I get back home. Happy tea party to all.


----------



## Dmarie (Apr 9, 2011)

I love it, thanx for the invite. Yes to be knitting or crocheting for charity is the only other way I'd like to go. I have a coffee and some chilly nice and hot and spicy why not if its my last day at least my house is clean.... Well God Bless everyone. I hope we all will be here tomorrow. Love and Hugs. Everyone needs a HUG every now and then...lol Keep smiling


----------



## TheThreadLady (Mar 9, 2011)

I just had sinus surgery and the doctor said I shouldn't use my sewing machine so I have been knitting like mad. It is rainy in Minnesota as well. I am working on a summer top I saw in Vogue magazine. Of course, I changed the yarn to something I like, but my husband thinks it's great. He figures I'll have it done by the time I go see the Doctor again on Tuesday. I didn't have the heart to tell him that this is only the front side I am knitting and I still have to do the back and the sleeves. I'll just let him think I am superwoman!


----------



## akeehn (Jan 31, 2011)

Hello everyone from Peterborough, On. Can.
I guess it's better late than never. Just read through the Tea Party....phew...nice to hear everyones comments.
I was up bright & early this am & went to some yard sales then to the Farmers Market. Lovely day today finally without rain. We had to cut the grass (wish we had some goats lol) lawn mower was giving us trouble because the grass was so long & wet, it rained all last week. Now I can get caught up with KP & relax with a glass of vino. Will be working on an afgan after dinner.
Happy knitting everyone!!


----------



## jencollect (May 9, 2011)

HI Dave ...I am In Queensland,visiting a friend with a wonderful property on the Burrum River, its 5.45 a.m and I am sitting outside watching the sun come up. Unfortunately it is too dark for knitting!! Am making a granny square blanket and baby things for charity knitting at the moment


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi All

Just returned from the local farmers market where I set up a table of my summer wares. Actually sold 1 bag! Yea!!!! Got lots of good comments on the items and some potential future customers. Picked up some Montesio goat cheese and some organic bread--it is sooooo dense, but very good. 

Everyone had plants today and I took home 3 giant green zinnias. Missed the organic seedling sale last week because It felt too yucky to truck over the mountain in the rain to buy plants. But yesterday a more local farm had their annual organic/heirloom seedling sale and got all my tomatoes and peppers from them. 

All this to say it has been a very busy week knitting between the raindrops and preparing for this farmers market. 

It finally stopped raining (we had a downpour about 2 PM) and I will return after spending some time in the garden now that I finished my cup of Sencha green tea--organic of course.

It has been an incredibly rainy season.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

jencollect said:


> HI Dave ...I am In Queensland,visiting a friend with a wonderful property on the Burrum River, its 5.45 a.m and I am sitting outside watching the sun come up. Unfortunately it is too dark for knitting!! Am making a granny square blanket and baby things for charity knitting at the moment


Sunday early morning coffee time in Queensland already, we've just had our dinner in London and are watching highlights of the British Superbikes races at Croft.

This timezone thing is very clever, but takes some visualising!

Dave


----------



## Puffpuff (Apr 21, 2011)

Chocolate Pom, where in Fl. are you? It is 92 sunny degrees with low humidity of 37% but still need the AC. Ready to start knitting soon and I guess today the world is not going to end so I can continue to use up my stash. LOL Hugs, Phyllis


----------



## Broomie (Apr 3, 2011)

I think that's a very clever idea. I just love Knitting Paradise as there's such a lot of information going back and forth.

I've learned so much since I joined and I've been knitting for maybe round about 60 years and it's great that I'm still learning.

Keep up the good work. June


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Finally a day in the Mid-Atlantic USA without rain! Everybody in the neighborhood is running round their yards with their lawn mowers as quickly as they can trying to get the grass cut before the new wave of rain moves in. (The 10 day forecast shows rain _every day_ after today. We'll soon all have webbed feet.)

Dave - Quite the Renaissance Man you are! Every day I am a little more amazed at the variety of your talents.  Thanks for starting this thread and for sharing your wealth of knowledge. It's so nice to engage in pleasant, intelligent conversation. That's a rare commodity these days!


----------



## Puffpuff (Apr 21, 2011)

Jo, you are so funny, but wait until he finds out you are not even half done. lOL Hugs, Phyllis in FL., where it is hot and very very dry. Anymore rain up north, please send out way and I will send you some sun.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

It is a very hot day here in Ontario, Canada with the odd sunshower thrown in to cool us off. You all know that I'm not a tea drinker, so like another poster, I am drinking Coke. It's cold and I just finished cutting the grass. I finished a Sally Melville scarf this week from her book entitled: The Knit Stitch. It was all garter stitch and a dream to knit. Now I'm back to socks. Mauve this go-round.


----------



## Puffpuff (Apr 21, 2011)

Clogden, I sure did love the sock. Hugs, Phyllis


----------



## Puffpuff (Apr 21, 2011)

I remember being in Albug. NM about 55 years ago when they were not allowed to build any building taller than 2 stories. The reason we were told is that they didn't want anything to block the mountain view. I know it is different not. Hugs, Phyllis


----------



## Puffpuff (Apr 21, 2011)

MegK31 Debbie McComber is the best author out there for my money. I read the same book, in fact I keep right up with her on all her books. Nice to read something that doesn't have all that sex and bad language. I guess my age is showing. Hugs,
Phyllis


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

gimmewords said:


> freckles said:
> 
> 
> > Sitting here in Massachusetts, getting tea ready and working on a mini tea cozy. First try at mini knitting. Fascinating.
> ...


Hi gimmewords,
It's a dollhouse size tea pot. The mini group for kntting and crocheting on Yahoo groups is having a tea cozy challenge. Just started recently. It is challenging, but I'm enjoying it. Love dolls, doll houses and especially miniature dolls.
Peg


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

I was in NM about 55 years ago.....just laughing because I'm a native, and 58 yrs old.  I grew up in Santa Fe, I sure remember all the guidelines along the way. SF is still "short" but it is such a tourist land these days, it doesn't seem at all like the lovely quaint SMALL town I grew up in. Just weird. Albuq on the other hand is TALL! The landscape is what really keeps the mountains from being hidden because the elevations around here change all the time. The Sandia Mountains are among the most beautiful...so diverse. One side is mostly desert and rocks the other side (where I live) is all forest and rocks...LOL similar yet so different. I love it here. I'll put up with all the weather stuff mostly because it gives us 4 very distinct seasons. Out here it is like living in a very small town and I love it. If you just can't live without the city, it is only about 20 min away. As one of my neighbors is fond of saying when asked where he lives..."I live on a postcard."

Hugs back to you! Hope your day is marvelous!



Puffpuff said:


> I remember being in Albug. NM about 55 years ago when they were not allowed to build any building taller than 2 stories. The reason we were told is that they didn't want anything to block the mountain view. I know it is different not. Hugs, Phyllis


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi Patty, I am also in the Sacramento area. I go to the Knit Wits Gp at the Carmichael Library. The big event of my week.


----------



## ghosking (Apr 21, 2011)

I would love to share the pattern with you, but I only have a cut and paste copy, can I cut and paste it here? Look for it under the patterns section...Enjoy  Gail


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

MegK31 said:


> Anne, I haven't forgotten you and thank you for your e-mail. I like to knit or crochet when my hands are busy I don't have time to snack. If you are knitting you can't smoke.
> 
> I am reading on of Debbie Mcombers books " Summer On Blossom St." it is about a yarn shop and the people who meet there to learn how to knit. This story is about people who are using knitting to give up something.
> 
> So now I am off to have a nce hot cup of tea.


I'm in the middle of that book too, there is a whole series...I've read two, or three of that series already. I just love it! Can't put those books down at night when I should be sleeping, and I don't knit as much...but they're good.


----------



## Judi44 (May 4, 2011)

settleg said:


> Greetings all! I learned how to do cables last night. I couldn't believe how simple it is yet looks like you are sooooo talented. Since some believe the world will end tomorrow I can check one more thing off my bucket list. LOL
> Hope everyone has had a pleasant week. I made my welsh cookies earlier in the week and munched away on them. One thing I like about them is that they are not so sweet as many cookies out there.


What are welsh cookies? can I have a recipe


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi Dave and all.
Love this forum and specifically Daves Tea blog.
Mine is iced tea today ..it is in the 90's here in Arizona.
I joined a KAL for a Mystery Shawlette in Ravelry..
Started the dang thing 3 times..cannot seem to find a yarn I like..
Guess I will just put it on hold aka WIP for another day lol
I got so many projects lined up..but hey..tomorrow is my birthday ..so I will just go with the flow and knit what I like.
Hugs and God Bless to all, 

Camilla


----------



## missblu (Mar 5, 2011)

Happy Birthday Camilla. Tomorrow is the day you do whatever you want.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Hi Dave and all.
> Love this forum and specifically Daves Tea blog.
> Mine is iced tea today ..it is in the 90's here in Arizona.
> I joined a KAL for a Mystery Shawlette in Ravelry..
> ...


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

I have read all the Blossom St series and I think there may be a new one. I will have to check it out.

I have also read all Debbie Mcomber's Cedar Cove series. I knit or crochet in the evening and watch tv and then I read until I fall asleep.


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

And a Very Happy Birthday to you Camilla. Are you going to have a birthday cake with a knitting needle design on it? That would be nice now wouldn't it? I hope you get many, many, many knitting related gifts. Oh and the flower avatar is a Yucca blossom.
Mary in Vermont


----------



## susanjay (Mar 21, 2011)

I love the cozy. Where can I find the pattern?


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank you all for your birthday wishes..
it is always a blessing to reach another birthday..
Yes hubby is cooking ..or taking me out lol

hugs and bless you all, 

Camilla


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Drove thru Albuquerque and Santa Fe 2 summers ago on my way to and from Colorado. Loved the old part of Santa Fe and the red rock formations. They are spectacular. The east coast is so different--lots of mountains but softer and not as high: actually everything here BUT desert The summer colors in the SW are incredible.

Crocheted my way there on the plane and during the week at the training I was taking then.

Camilla--Have a very happy b'day tomorrow and knit whatever turns you on.


----------



## Lidlamzdiv (Jan 27, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Hi Dave and all.
> Love this forum and specifically Daves Tea blog.
> Mine is iced tea today ..it is in the 90's here in Arizona.
> I joined a KAL for a Mystery Shawlette in Ravelry..
> ...


Hi Camilla and a GREAT Big Happy Birthday to you!. I just had mine on Wednesday. Won't say how old I am now, LOL. Just catching up and sippping some Earl Grey after dinner. Such a nice Tea Party we've been having! Thanks Dave.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Drove thru Albuquerque and Santa Fe 2 summers ago on my way to and from Colorado. Loved the old part of Santa Fe and the red rock formations. They are spectacular. The east coast is so different--lots of mountains but softer and not as high: actually everything here BUT desert The summer colors in the SW are incredible.
> 
> Crocheted my way there on the plane and during the week at the training I was taking then.
> 
> Camilla--Have a very happy b'day tomorrow and knit whatever turns you on.


I don't know what part of the East Coast you call home, but there IS a desert - it's in Maine!


----------



## Puffpuff (Apr 21, 2011)

Have a wonderful birthday Carmella, do what you want. That is if we are still here. ROFLOL! Hugs, Phyllis in Florida.


----------



## Puffpuff (Apr 21, 2011)

One of the newer of Debbie Macomber's books is The Knitting Diaries. The paperback has three stories in it two from other knitting writers. So far, so good. Love her. Hugs, Phyllis in Florida.


----------



## aliceones (Feb 24, 2011)

It is 6:20 in Jasper Ga and I am having a bottle of Starbuck's Mocha coffee. Dinner will be late tonight. We went out to eat lnch with friends late. I am going to finish my baby sweater tonight if I have to stay up all night doing it. That is the yankee determination in me.


----------



## aliceones (Feb 24, 2011)

One thing I don't understand--please enlighten me ---the last time the world was going to come to an end people were scambling to sell their homes and everything they owned ---why?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

guess what??! It's now 7:06 pm here on the coast of VA and the world didn't end here....how about where you are??
June


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Hi Dave and all.
> Love this forum and specifically Daves Tea blog.
> Mine is iced tea today ..it is in the 90's here in Arizona.
> I joined a KAL for a Mystery Shawlette in Ravelry..
> ...


----------



## joannem602 (Feb 7, 2011)

I never did hear - 6:00 pm in which time zone? I'm in the Eastern zone, too, and noticed about 20 minutes ago that all was still standing...


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

aliceones said:


> One thing I don't understand--please enlighten me ---the last time the world was going to come to an end people were scambling to sell their homes and everything they owned ---why?


That is a really good question. In reality it wouldn't matter, because there would be nothing left ... A customer at work this morning told me to be careful today. As you can tell ...Nothing Happened, big surprise there :roll:


----------



## gimmewords (May 13, 2011)

Tea cozies for dolls! I love it. I had no idea there was a miniature knitting group. Wow, I have learned so much since I got here -- and I mean since this morning! This group is hot with info and so nice!


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

joannem602 said:


> I never did hear - 6:00 pm in which time zone? I'm in the Eastern zone, too, and noticed about 20 minutes ago that all was still standing...


I live in the Northwest, so I figured if it didn't happen by 6 our time than all is well ... My Mum called from Scotland at it was 7pm for her, so alls well there


----------



## nncy (Apr 17, 2011)

Massachusetts is still up & running. I'm still knitting ,too.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi Dave!

I love Doctor Who, Torchwood, and the Sarah Jane Adventures. I was so sad to hear Lis Sladen passed away. She was my favorite companion. It's great to meet another Whovian. We're all over the globe (and hopefully the universe!)

I also love Matt Smith! Amy is fantastic too. Our Sci-Fi Club in the DFW area actually built a Tardis last year for convention props and photo ops. I think my favorite doctor is still David Tennant, but I had so many. Matt is really proving himself, though, and will probably become a fast favorite in no time. He was definitely the right choice. Steven Moffatt is a fantastic writer, too. In fact, he's written my favorite episodes of the rebooted series. 

My hubby, Randy, wants me to make him a Tom Baker Scarf and I just laugh at him. 12 feet long? If he can learn how to sew costuming, he can learn to knit. LOL

Oh- I always sleep fine after a Doctor Who episode, except for the first episode with the "Silence". those things really freaked me out. The Cybermen used to get me, but not like the Silence.

I'll have to find the link for a Dalek Randy made using polymer clay. He's done 3 so far - 2 for a door prize at our club's Halloween Party 3 years ago, and 1 he's keeping for himself.

Still working on coasters as I want to get better control with this loom before I move up to the 28" one to do afghans for my MIL and my Step MIL - We both get along with Randy's mom and step-mom very well. They're both pretty terrific ladies in my book.

Getting distracted by a baseball game - Texas Rangers vs Philadelphia Phillies in interleague play. Oddly, I'm the more intense baseball fan, yet Randy really does enjoy it too. It just cracks me up when he asks me how to keep score and such.

Gonna knit and watch some great baseball. I'll be here checking in and drinking my Coke Zero. I'm a diet soda junkie. Be afraid for anyone who tries to get between me and my soda. LOL



FireballDave said:


> I'm a total Dr. Who addict and really like Matt Smith, is he the best ever? The boys here are convinced he might be!
> 
> Just to make you lose lots of sleep, try the sound archive at:
> 
> ...


----------



## nncy (Apr 17, 2011)

Congrats Dave, Cables are fun, don't you think? Are you wondering why you've never done that before? The world is still as we knew it- Cable on Dave !


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I finally made it home from my knitting class (cardigan) and yipee the world didn't end; not that I expected it too either. Pity the poor fools that sent that character their money. Got into repeating the pattern on my sweater so much today I ended up knitting way past where I should have stopped and had a dickens of a time fixting it. Ended up putting in a lifeline after the fact (suppose to put those in while knitting) and then rip, rip, rip. Spent 7 hours at the LYS working on this and chatting. Fun but truly exhausted. Of course what am I doing now...untangling yarn the puppy got into. What a day. Glad to see everyone busy on projects and chatting away.


----------



## nncy (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi Dave. I found custard powder- would you please tell of you recipe?


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> Hi Dave!
> 
> I love Doctor Who, Torchwood, and the Sarah Jane Adventures. I was so sad to hear Lis Sladen passed away. She was my favorite companion. It's great to meet another Whovian. We're all over the globe (and hopefully the universe!)
> 
> ...


I have to say ... showing my age here, I grew up with Jon Pertwee ... We (my brothers, dad and I) were Dr Who junkies.
We don't have it on PBS very often, which is sad.

Marion


----------



## Puffpuff (Apr 21, 2011)

Maybe I am dating myself or just plain out of the loop but who is Dr. Who? Hugs, Phyllis from Florida.


----------



## thebebe (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello and happy knitting from middle GA, USA -- Just finished the evening meal -- supper here in GA -- and ready for some yarn time.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Hi Chocolatepom, what is Beer Cheese Soup? Sounds interesting!


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

I am so envious. I haven't been able to watch Dr.Who since the actor right after Tom Baker. I watched it on our PBS station but then we moved. I guess they don't carry it anymore. Am I deprived or what?


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


I just saw something on this recipe, which sounds like something I would like. So I hope I will see it. I'm still learning about navigating this site.


----------



## knittinninja (May 5, 2011)

Well, I guess I can go ahead and have my glass of merlot now. .....since I'm still here...didn't get rapture teeheee.

It is awfully quiet on the lake...no fishermen...hmmm strange...ah well..

I didn't start my Estonian lace yet. I can't decide now whether to knit a beige one or cream.
I think I'll go and have a glass of sangria instead and decide tomorrow.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Hubby still turns me on..after 27yrs..lol but NOT going there..
Thanks for the birthday wishes.

Hugs and bless all,

Camilla



tamarque said:


> Drove thru Albuquerque and Santa Fe 2 summers ago on my way to and from Colorado. Loved the old part of Santa Fe and the red rock formations. They are spectacular. The east coast is so different--lots of mountains but softer and not as high: actually everything here BUT desert The summer colors in the SW are incredible.
> 
> Crocheted my way there on the plane and during the week at the training I was taking then.
> 
> Camilla--Have a very happy b'day tomorrow and knit whatever turns you on.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

nncy said:


> Congrats Dave, Cables are fun, don't you think? Are you wondering why you've never done that before? The world is still as we knew it- Cable on Dave !


I've loved doing cables since I was 12 when I made my first cricket jumper! The sleeves are a bit tricky with the inceases and starting new cables at the correct point in sequence, but after the second jumper aligning them gets to be second nature. At least I didn't have to work from charts in the 70s, they might have put me off. I really don't get on with them, so I write out the instructions in English.

Dave


----------



## RIO (Mar 4, 2011)

I love DR. WHO!!! I get to watch it on BBC AMERICA! Here in Northern California it's 5:21p.m. and everything is GREAT!!


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey! Y'all are still out here!!! Yea!! Thought maybe I was the only one left on Earth... hee hee!!!

Thanks for the lovely day everyone! Especially you Dave!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Broomie said:


> I think that's a very clever idea. I just love Knitting Paradise as there's such a lot of information going back and forth.
> 
> I've learned so much since I joined and I've been knitting for maybe round about 60 years and it's great that I'm still learning.
> 
> Keep up the good work. June


I've been knitting off and on for almost seventy years, and I have learned several things since being here. That is so exciting. I go to a knitting group at the PL and have passed on some information.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

DorisT--I am in NYS. No deserts here. But oodles of beauty.


----------



## knittinninja (May 5, 2011)

Jacki said:


> Hey! Y'all are still out here!!! Yea!! Thought maybe I was the only one left on Earth... hee hee!!!
> 
> Thanks for the lovely day everyone! Especially you Dave!


I'm still here, Jacki. I don't know about everyone else. It must have been that chocolate chip cookie that I swiped from my fried. ..or that less than lady like phrase I yelled at someone who cut me off on the highway...but in any case ....I have been left behind :roll:


----------



## Puffpuff (Apr 21, 2011)

8:25 PM in Florida and we are still here. Thanks for the tea party Dave, this made for a great and fun day. BTW, although it is not knitting, here is a picture of a table to hold some of my stash that my husband finished for me today. It is out of a wooden wine box, wine from Nappa Valley and he put on legs and wheels and made the top to fit and lift up and down. I sure hope that this comes through okay. Hugs, Phyllis from Fl.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

My first Doctor was John Pertwee and he was my favorite for awhile. It changed as different doctors came and went (or regenerated). I've seen only a couple episodes each with William Hartnell and Patrick Troughton. They were very good episodes, too.

The only doctor that I didn't like was Colin Baker. Randy wants to go as him for an upcoming event as it would be funny. :-o



siouxann said:


> I like Matt Smith, but my favorite is still Tom Baker. I read someplace that a person's favorite Doctor is usually the one they started with on their Whovian journey. It's true in my case, anyway.


----------



## Puffpuff (Apr 21, 2011)

I keep all my working on knitting in bags to keep them clean when I am not working on them. But, you can see the inside of the wine "table" here with a bag containing a very large afghan I am making my DH. Hugs, Phyllis from Florida.


----------



## knittinninja (May 5, 2011)

Puffpuff said:


> 8:25 PM in Florida and we are still here. Thanks for the tea party Dave, this made for a great and fun day. BTW, although it is not knitting, here is a picture of a table to hold some of my stash that my husband finished for me today. It is out of a wooden wine box, wine from Nappa Valley and he put on legs and wheels and made the top to fit and lift up and down. I sure hope that this comes through okay. Hugs, Phyllis from Fl.


very nice! Won't you need several more of those for your stash? A steamer trunk isn't big enough for mine!


----------



## Puffpuff (Apr 21, 2011)

You bet! I have bins and bins all color coded out in my Air Conditioned garage and only have room really for more bins not tables. I don't even have room for more bins but course,can always find more room. I was on a yarn diet but couldn'tresist Joanne's today, after all what do you do with a 60% off coupon? But, I would love to have more wine tables.
Hugs, Phyllis from Fl.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

got my iced coffee and i have been working on a new pattern, gonna try a hat, my first. but i am doing like others have said, i am making a wash cloth first. i finally figured out what i am doing and i only had to frog it 4 times. what a good feeling when you have that aha moment. 
i love this site and i like all the topics and love the show and tell.i would like to see if anyone would like to meet here for knitting or crocheting at our church perhaps, never know till i ask. later


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Definitely time for a little history and another receipt. I noted nobody seemed interested in elderflowers, so thought perhaps English tastes didn't travel, the French certainly consider English food to be terrible. Custard is a term the French pretend not to recognize, they call it _Creme Anglaise_ as an insult!

Custard powder was invented by the chemist Alfred Bird in 1837. His wife, Elizabeth, was allergic to both eggs and yeast, so he origially created it for her. After egg-free custard he invented baking powder so she could have bread rolls that were yeast-free. His son later took over the food manufacturing company and went on to develop egg substitute, blancmange and jelly powder.

During WWII most things were severely rationed, including bread, flour, sugar, eggs, in fact pretty much everything one needed. Bird's Custard was scarce and hard to get, but it was never rationed. This receipt from Chertsey in Surrey, not far from where I live, uses it to make small cupcakes that are very light and make a change.

*Custard Cakes*

_Ingredients:_
2 oz/60g butter or margarine
2 oz/60g caster sugar
1 egg, lightly beaten
few drops vanilla essence
2 oz/60g self-raising flour
2 oz/60g custard powder
4 tbs/80ml milk

Pre-heat oven to 190 degC/375 degF/Gas Regulo 5

_Method_
Cream together the sugar and fat until light and fluffy, then beat in the egg and vanilla. Sift together the flour and custard powder and fold into the mixture, finally stir in the milk.

Divide the mixture between 12 paper cake cases that are set into a bun tin. Bake for about 12 minutes, until golden and cooked through, but still springy.

Nowadays we can drizzle them with icing, during the war it was illegal to ice any cakes, even wedding cakes!

Have fun
Dave


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi Dave 
I like your tea parties, it is very warm in Baltimore so my tea is ice tea. Still working on a summer top, the pattern was in the May Creative knitting magazine. The bottom of the top is a lace pattern and takes some time.I think I will enjoy the finished product.


----------



## Puffpuff (Apr 21, 2011)

What is caster sugar? I like the recipe but am now confused. Imagine that they wouldn't allow icing during the war. Guess it was because everything was so scarced. Interesting.
Hugs, Phyllis from Florida.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Puffpuff said:


> Maybe I am dating myself or just plain out of the loop but who is Dr. Who? Hugs, Phyllis from Florida.


Who indeed? That is the question!


----------



## gimmewords (May 13, 2011)

LOVE that table! Beautiful. Your stash will be very happy there.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Puffpuff said:


> I keep all my working on knitting in bags to keep them clean when I am not working on them. But, you can see the inside of the wine "table" here with a bag containing a very large afghan I am making my DH. Hugs, Phyllis from Florida.


I love your Far Niente wine table. Did your DH make it? Mine made me an end table from that kind of Far Niente wine case. It was for our bedroom in a summer cabin we had in Duck Cove on an island off the coast of Maine. He stenciled Ellie's Duck Cove Winery on the front. I love it and just showed him your knitting table and asked for one like it. He agreed. We've spent many a happy hour there each engaged in our own craft activities. Now that we have twin grandsons we've built a bigger house and I can't wait till they (and their parents) visit in August.

Hope everyone's enjoying the party. It was a gorgeous day on the US east coast. I saw a movie, had dinner with a good friend and even got some knitting done in addition to reading a zillion posts on this site. What more can a person want?

Dave, are your custard cakes what Lionel refers to as custard tarts on the British TV show "You Must Remember This?" As always, you are the consummate host. And the party continues.

With best wishes to all, Ellie


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Puffpuff said:


> What is caster sugar? I like the recipe but am now confused. Imagine that they wouldn't allow icing during the war. Guess it was because everything was so scarced. Interesting.
> Hugs, Phyllis from Florida.


Caster sugar is a finer grade than granulated sugar. The word comes from the verb _to cast_ as in sprinkle over strawberries etc. You can use granulated, it will sort itself out in the baking process, but caster is easier to cream together with butter or margarine if you're doing it by hand.

One egg per person, per week, was all you were allowed. The people of Britain were on incredibly tight rations and they got even stricter after the war.

Dave


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks June..
Hugs and God bless,

Camilla



jknappva said:


> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dave and all.
> ...


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

PauletteB said:


> Hi Dave
> I like your tea parties, it is very warm in Baltimore so my tea is ice tea. Still working on a summer top, the pattern was in the May Creative knitting magazine. The bottom of the top is a lace pattern and takes some time.I think I will enjoy the finished product.


Which one are you making? There were some beauties in that issue.

Ellie


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

aljellie said:


> Dave, are your custard cakes what Lionel refers to as custard tarts on the British TV show "You Must Remember This?"


Custard Tarts are something completely different. They're a pastry case filled with a kind of confectioner's custard. I like them too, but these are a teacake, similar to an Americam muffin, only much lighter and not soggy in the middle.

Dave


----------



## Puffpuff (Apr 21, 2011)

Yes Aljellie, my husband made the table. He is a very talented man. People would die for the brick work he does among other things. Your table sounds great and so does your large home. We sold ours (17 rooms) in PA. and downsized to FL. Love it her.

Love this tea party also, what a great idea and I love hearing from people all over the globe.' Hugs, Phyllis from FL.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday Camilla

Have a great day and eat lots of cake, I'm told it's calorie-free on one's birthday!

Dave


----------



## hansonsj (Feb 5, 2011)

It's 6:30 here in the Pacific Northwest and I'm still knitting. We drove to Snoqualmie Falls this afternoon and I knit all the way there and back. Now I can spend this evening tinking the last row and getting it right.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

I would love to make Dave's custard cakes, but I'm wondering if I would find custard powder in the USA?


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Custard Tarts are something completely different. They're a pastry case filled with a kind of confectioner's custard. I like them too, but these are a teacake, similar to an Americam muffin, only much lighter and not soggy in the middle.

Dave[/quote]

Actually, your version sounds much better to me. Light and delicious. Even though I'm perfectly sated after a delicious dinner of Middle Eastern food, I could go for one of your custard cakes. Wish I was there to sample one. Must return to England. My last visit was over 30 years ago. I loved it and have wanted to return since. Maybe in the late fall and my DH can trace his Yorkshire roots in Bingley.

Ellie


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> I would love to make Dave's custard cakes, but I'm wondering if I would find custard powder in the USA?


A few people on the forum have said it is available.

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

tamarque said:


> DorisT--I am in NYS. No deserts here. But oodles of beauty.


OK, need a translaton for NYS or did you mean NYC? New York State maybe? If so, I agree with you, lots of nice scenery. Almost as nice as Virginia! Ha!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

We had our fritters for dessert to-day. However, I'll dig my lemon pudding receipt out and post that tomorrow, there aren't any 'local' ingredients in that one at all.

Dave


----------



## Suzy Sparkle (May 9, 2011)

Hi all,
It's Sunday 22nd May at 11.50am here in Sunny Queensland, Australia...but it's raining today! The perfect time to knit some more while my lovely husband is cleaning our eaves. I feel a little bit guilty, as I continue with a short scarf and enjoy a cup of hot tea. What a great idea to have a tea party, we don't have enough of them these days. Hope you're all enjoying yourselves! :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

think i am going to need to really hunt for elderberry heads in northwest ohio. but i will find them since i want to try the recipe. thanks dave.

i know i'm late joining the tea party - its ten o'clock saturday evening in northwest ohio. i finally got all two and a half acres mowed today - was very wet in spots - we have had nineteen days of measurable rain so far this month - is to rain tonight and for the next four days. thinking of building an ark.

a little late for tea - i'll have some coffee in the morning.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Suzy Sparkle said:


> Hi all,
> It's Sunday 22nd May at 11.50am here in Sunny Queensland, Australia...but it's raining today! The perfect time to knit some more while my lovely husband is cleaning our eaves. I feel a little bit guilty, as I continue with a short scarf and enjoy a cup of hot tea. What a great idea to have a tea party, we don't have enough of them these days. Hope you're all enjoying yourselves! :lol:


Just for once, we've got the good weather over in Blighty!

I'm a bit of a stickler and always stop for tea. What I'm doing up at 3a.m. is a mystery. Oh yes, finishing playing with a photograph that's being a little difficult!

Dave


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

A very happy birthday Camilla. Glad that you and your DH are still making music together after 27 years. Here's to the next 27!

Ellie


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Just for once, we've got the good weather over in Blighty!

I'm a bit of a stickler and always stop for tea. What I'm doing up at 3a.m. is a mystery. Oh yes, finishing playing with a photograph that's being a little difficult!

Dave[/quote]

Time to go to bed Dave so you can party on in the a.m. Sweet dreams to a sweet man!
Ellie


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what are lifted increases?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> think i am going to need to really hunt for elderberry heads in northwest ohio. but i will find them since i want to try the recipe. thanks dave.
> 
> i know i'm late joining the tea party - its ten o'clock saturday evening in northwest ohio. i finally got all two and a half acres mowed today - was very wet in spots - we have had nineteen days of measurable rain so far this month - is to rain tonight and for the next four days. thinking of building an ark.
> 
> a little late for tea - i'll have some coffee in the morning.


You can add a little caster (fine grain) sugar to the batter if you like. I don't because I dust them with icing sugar and serve them with ice-cream. I'm really into the hot/cold dessert thing!

I really like edible flowers, there are quite a few to choose from, roses are my favourite!

Dave


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

having lived in seattle for twenty years i can tell you that ohio and michigan have as many if not more grey and rainy days than seattle. usually in seattle one does not need an umbrella - here they are manditory (not spelled right i think).


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Dave,elder bushes are very common here I know some people make elderberry wine but have never heard of the fritters.The tea party was grand thanks.I think I'll start some diabetic socks and see how they turn out.Wish me luck.Happy birthday to our birthday girl,best wishes to you.
Hugs Glenda
P.S. guess what Gods still in control.


----------



## sandyw1952 (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, darn! This is the second Tea Party I almost missed. My computer is down since this morning and I'm going through SERIOUS withdrawal. "Hi, I'm Sandy and I'm a computer addict!" I'm on my daughters laptop, thank goodness, although getting used to it is a challange in itself. 

Anyway, I'm still working with the mill ends cotton I purchased a couple of weeks ago. I made one bag I call "My Big Fat Lebanese Italian Tote". Now I'm working on another bag.

If I can just get my computer back up and running without breaking the bank, all will be right with the world.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

All this talk about these delicious foods,especially the elderberries, has really made me miss home made berry jams. When we had 10 acres out in the country I had blackberries, dewberries, strawberries, black and red raspberries,and gooseberries. I got my blueberries from friends who had a large stand.They also make an elderberry elixir which we used as a tonic drink (full of vitamins and antioxidents)in the winter. My very favorite jam was gooseberry, with toasted biscuits. Now I can't even find gooseberry anything anywhere. Does anyone know of anyplace that sells gooseberry jam? I would be forever grateful if you know of a source. Thanks.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi Everybody: 1) I promised to knit for the senior display next week, and HAD TO give some of the things away (for kids to give to their favorite teachers before school ends). Trying to replace them. 
2) I really like the owl tea-cozy. Almost makes me give up the tea bags!. 
3) when I was 12 (1944) a lot of sincere people sold and gave away all their houses and belongings (and went up on the nearest thing we had to a hill here in flat country). I wanted to go and watch the end of the world. My mother made me go to school. She said she would tell me if it happened. The next day they came back, still in their white robes. They didn't look embarrassed. Just sort of numb. Carolyn


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a happy birthday frin northwest ohio - and many more!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dave - why was it illegal to ice cakes during the war - because of the sugar?


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Puffpuff said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe I am dating myself or just plain out of the loop but who is Dr. Who? Hugs, Phyllis from Florida.
> ...


Exactly! :-D


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

gimmewords said:


> That is a really great doggie sweater! And for a first timer that dog looks very proud of the new duds! Beautiful color work too.


Thank You for your kind words. I thought I would never get that done. Tried to get it to fit better, but, he is not the most cooperative little guy. My sister had to get it on him. She is the one holding him in that one photo. The helper is her grandson. He didn't want his picture taken.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Palenque1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you have a Kroger or Ralph's supermarket near you, many of those carry imported British food items.

I have a Kroger near me that carries the Custard Powder, Irn Bru Soda, Treacle Sponge Pudding, and lots more. The Bird's custard powder is quite tasty!


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

Puffpuff said:


> Chocolate Pom, where in Fl. are you? It is 92 sunny degrees with low humidity of 37% but still need the AC. Ready to start knitting soon and I guess today the world is not going to end so I can continue to use up my stash. LOL Hugs, Phyllis


Taking care of Mom, she lives in Inverness. Near Ocala, or Crystal River if you are familar with those.


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

dragontearsoflove said:


> MegK31 said:
> 
> 
> > Anne, I haven't forgotten you and thank you for your e-mail. I like to knit or crochet when my hands are busy I don't have time to snack. If you are knitting you can't smoke.
> ...


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

Ok, I give ... have you seen this one? 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/exfoliate-dalek-cloth

I couldn't resist. I will have to make a few of these for my friends. Hubby and his best friend have watched since they were first seen in USA. We watched Torchwood and the dogs all were glued to the tv. Go figure... Don't understand their choices for programing. Afraid of the little blob like things from the Herculoids cartoons but watch with little faces fixated on the screen for Dr. Who and Torchwood. Oh, they also watch Eureka.



Maelinde said:


> Hi Dave!
> 
> I love Doctor Who, Torchwood, and the Sarah Jane Adventures. I was so sad to hear Lis Sladen passed away. She was my favorite companion. It's great to meet another Whovian. We're all over the globe (and hopefully the universe!)
> 
> ...


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

I got some here in Florida but don't remember what store. Google it and there should be some store here in Florida that will carry it.



maryanne said:


> All this talk about these delicious foods,especially the elderberries, has really made me miss home made berry jams. When we had 10 acres out in the country I had blackberries, dewberries, strawberries, black and red raspberries,and gooseberries. I got my blueberries from friends who had a large stand.They also make an elderberry elixir which we used as a tonic drink (full of vitamins and antioxidents)in the winter. My very favorite jam was gooseberry, with toasted biscuits. Now I can't even find gooseberry anything anywhere. Does anyone know of anyplace that sells gooseberry jam? I would be forever grateful if you know of a source. Thanks.


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

Camilla, I agree with Dave. It must be calorie-free on your day.



FireballDave said:


> Happy Birthday Camilla
> 
> Have a great day and eat lots of cake, I'm told it's calorie-free on one's birthday!
> 
> Dave


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

scotslass said:


> aliceones said:
> 
> 
> > One thing I don't understand--please enlighten me ---the last time the world was going to come to an end people were scrambling to sell their homes and everything they owned ---why?
> ...


I was tempted to buy a car! However, knowing I'd still be here after the "rapture", I left the car on the lot. lol!


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

Chrissy said:


> Hi Chocolatepom, what is Beer Cheese Soup? Sounds interesting!


It is really good. If you would like I can give you a sort of recipe.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Puffpuff said:


> What is caster sugar? I like the recipe but am now confused. Imagine that they wouldn't allow icing during the war. Guess it was because everything was so scarced. Interesting.
> Hugs, Phyllis from Florida.


I have seen English cooking programs, and they seem to ask for caster sugar much more than we do. They say to put the granulated sugar in a food processor to make it finer. I don't if it seems it will dissolve well enough.


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

Puffpuff said:


> 8:25 PM in Florida and we are still here. Thanks for the tea party Dave, this made for a great and fun day. BTW, although it is not knitting, here is a picture of a table to hold some of my stash that my husband finished for me today. It is out of a wooden wine box, wine from Nappa Valley and he put on legs and wheels and made the top to fit and lift up and down. I sure hope that this comes through okay. Hugs, Phyllis from Fl.


Wow! Now that is a talented hubby indeed. Mine is like my computer. But with a lot more personality. He really is great. Just not good with tools.


----------



## Clarmar (Jan 27, 2011)

Dave what is custard powder?


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

mjs said:


> Puffpuff said:
> 
> 
> > What is caster sugar? I like the recipe but am now confused. Imagine that they wouldn't allow icing during the war. Guess it was because everything was so scarced. Interesting.
> ...


If you really look when you buy sugar in the grocery store...what you are wanting to replace Castor with is called Fine Sugar or Extra Fine Sugar. Here in Florida both Publix and Winn Dixie carry it. Also, it can be found in Meijers stores and I think I have seen it in WalMarts (but not positive). The Custard Powder can be found in Meijers stores and some speciality or what they call ethnic departments that carry different foods from all over the world.


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Puffpuff said:
> ...


Puffpuff, it is science fiction tv. I think if you Google Dr. Who you will find a great deal of info on this. It is a bit difficult to explain if you have never seen one of the shows. But, although it is a bit crazy sounding ...it is really quite fun. Years ago when it started the budget was almost non existent and it was amazing what they did with that tiny budget. More than Star Trek ... but I think that they both somehow have wormed their way into our hearts and minds.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> dave - why was it illegal to ice cakes during the war - because of the sugar?


Yes. Icing on cakes was wasteful of a precious resource. Elaborately decorated cardboard covers that looked like icing could be rented from bakeries.

The great popularity of carrot cake was a wartime thing. Carrots are naturally swet so you need less sugar in a cake. For anyone with a sweet tooth, confectionery was rationed to 2oz per week.

Jam and marmalade were also rationed, but that was convertable to sugar so you could make your own. This was a good idea because 2lbs of sugar would yield 4lbs of jam.

Everything Britain couldn't produce for itself had to be imported using up precious cargo space needed for arms and ammunition and sailing over dangerous seas. Fighter cover for convoys did not reach America, there was a massive gap where the U-boats could hunt freely. The English Channel and North Sea never came under total German control, that and Britain's air supemacy are why operation Sea Lion never came to fruition. We were saved by twenty-two miles of sea.

A few things started appearing after the North Africa campaign began. Ships the carried troops and arms out, came back with citrus fruits. But on the whole these were lean times. Sugar and sweets were still rationed at the beginning of the 1950s. There are tales of people having to take their ration books to the _Festival of Britain_ in 1951, so they could buy a stick of the _Festival Rock_ which was being made as part of the exhibition to demonstrate how the lettering is made to go all the way through the middle.

All rationing finally ended in 1954, so it affected an entire generation. It took years more completely to get over the shortages. The pressure on housing stock continued well into the 1960s and some of the bombed areas have only been fully redeveloped in the last ten years or so.

The twentieth century was a total disaster for Britain, there had been rationing in the 1914-18, shortages during the depression. Then the complete destruction of the economy during WWII. The 1970s brought large-scale industrial unrest which meant power-cuts and a three-day week for businesses. I can remember doing my school prep, by candlelight and wrapped up in blanket. I also have the registration card for a local bakery when bread was short.

Dave


----------



## SuzSing (Apr 8, 2011)

I love the foot you made. It probably makes taking pictures of your socks much easier too.


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

Belated Happy Birthday, sorry I missed telling you in advance.



Lidlamzdiv said:


> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dave and all.
> ...


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I am very late joining the tea party today. I normally start my day with KP, but today I had to get to work. I am on a very tight deadline for the baby wrap sweater I'm making. I need it for a shower at 9 in the morning and it's now 12:15am. When I got off work at noon I still had the ribbed necking, 1/2 a sleeve, full sleeve and the buttons to sew on. We went to the theater tonight so I took my work with me so I could get a few more rows done before the show started. By the by the show was Elvis meets the Beetles. While we were waiting for the show to start I pulled out my knitting and a friend setting in the row in front saw me a said no knitting during the show. The show was too good to knit through. I danced the night away with Elvis and the Beetles. Now I'm trying to finish my sweater, 3 rows left, and read through KP. Will be a long night.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Marge Reppenhagen said:


> Dave what is custard powder?


Custard is a sweet sauce made from cream, eggs, sugar and vanilla. It is usually served warm, one pours it over desserts, especially fruit pies and steamed or baked puddings.

Alfred Bird, a C19th chemist created an egg-free version for his wife, Elizabeth, who was allergic to eggs. Some years later he put it into commercial production as one of the first mass-produced 'convenience foods'.


----------



## Clarmar (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## Puffpuff (Apr 21, 2011)

Sure am familiar. Hope your mom is okay and that you can take our hot summers. However, in the summer it is hot everywhere but at least being near the water we get the breezes and I found the humidity in PA. much more oppressive.
Hugs, Phyllis from FL.


----------



## cheron16 (Apr 8, 2011)

HI ,isee your from Mt Prospect I live in Bartlett Your the first ive seen near me


----------



## Clarmar (Jan 27, 2011)

Dave.Thanks for the info


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Definitely time for a little history and another receipt. I noted nobody seemed interested in elderflowers, so thought perhaps English tastes didn't travel, the French certainly consider English food to be terrible. Custard is a term the French pretend not to recognize, they call it _Creme Anglaise_ as an insult!
> 
> Custard powder was invented by the chemist Alfred Bird in 1837. His wife, Elizabeth, was allergic to both eggs and yeast, so he origially created it for her. After egg-free custard he invented baking powder so she could have bread rolls that were yeast-free. His son later took over the food manufacturing company and went on to develop egg substitute, blancmange and jelly powder.
> 
> ...


thanks for the recipe. only thing how many cups is 60oz sorry haven't figured out how to convert. could you use regular granulated sugar if you blended it finer first. also does it have to be self rising flour or could i substitute regular all purpose flour with a little baking soda/powder instead. thanks. oh before i forget and fall asleep love the table Phyllis and happy birthday Camilla
nite all and its nice to know the world didn't end after all. I'd be lost with out all of you to chat with and learn so many new things from. see you all on the morning
nite
Andrea from Canada


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Puffpuff said:


> I keep all my working on knitting in bags to keep them clean when I am not working on them. But, you can see the inside of the wine "table" here with a bag containing a very large afghan I am making my DH. Hugs, Phyllis from Florida.


I love the name on your wine 'table'! Far Niente = do nothing! :-D


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

What a lovely idea I'm aboad too here in Washington and if the world ends I'm in big trouble! Have'nt finished my grandsons afghan LOl


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

Puffpuff said:


> Sure am familiar. Hope your mom is okay and that you can take our hot summers. However, in the summer it is hot everywhere but at least being near the water we get the breezes and I found the humidity in PA. much more oppressive.
> Hugs, Phyllis from FL.


Puffpuff, I have lived in Florida since December 31 1975, so been a while now. Still have not gotten used to the heat and humidity. But, when I first got here, I managed to get pneumonia every year for 5 years. Life for me here then was h--- . And I lived on the beach. The only time I was comfortable was in the winter? What winter. I got here and was so over heated all of the time...I threw away all of my Michigan clothes. I had to make new clothes. I was not a happy person until I finally got a job as a chef in a small pizzaria. That took me 6 months since I had recomendations from Michigan, but, nothing from Florida. Enough of my life history. It suffices to say that I hate Florida. The only good thing here is my Mom and one of my sisters. Oh and my Wonderful Hubby.


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

If you have a postal scale or one of those diet scales that so many have... you can use waxed paper or parchment paper and carefully put your ingredients on the scale , but not all at once. Measure each of the ingredients and put them into little bowls so that it will make it easier for you to add them as you need them.



askem1728 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Definitely time for a little history and another receipt. I noted nobody seemed interested in elderflowers, so thought perhaps English tastes didn't travel, the French certainly consider English food to be terrible. Custard is a term the French pretend not to recognize, they call it _Creme Anglaise_ as an insult!
> ...


----------



## Jeanie1942 (Mar 31, 2011)

We have a Mennonite market. They most generaly will have the gooseberry jam or preservers. If you like I can check for you. I buy spices etc. there. So Much cheaper there than anywhere else.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

ChocolatePom said:


> Ok, I give ... have you seen this one?
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/exfoliate-dalek-cloth
> 
> I couldn't resist. I will have to make a few of these for my friends. Hubby and his best friend have watched since they were first seen in USA. We watched Torchwood and the dogs all were glued to the tv. Go figure... Don't understand their choices for programing. Afraid of the little blob like things from the Herculoids cartoons but watch with little faces fixated on the screen for Dr. Who and Torchwood. Oh, they also watch Eureka.
> ...


----------



## Jeanie1942 (Mar 31, 2011)

would you share your recipie? I don't care for Wreal sweet things anymore. We could make a swap?


----------



## Jeanie1942 (Mar 31, 2011)

I used to make elderberry jam every year.....one of my favorites. I'll see them growing by local railroad tracks, but they get burned down just when they are almost ripe. Never thought about making fritters. Just might have to give it a try this year. Thanks!


----------



## Jeanie1942 (Mar 31, 2011)

:thumbup: how clever & so very nice


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Leonora said:


> Hi Dave, I'm drinking my favourite night time drink Ovaltine right now up here in the Northeast of England. Lovely. Leonora.


Leonora, if you don't mind me asking, just what is Ovaltine?? What does it taste like? I've heard of it but haven't tried it.


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

askem1728 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Definitely time for a little history and another receipt. I noted nobody seemed interested in elderflowers, so thought perhaps English tastes didn't travel, the French certainly consider English food to be terrible. Custard is a term the French pretend not to recognize, they call it _Creme Anglaise_ as an insult!
> ...


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

A previous post wanted to know about my Soup. So...

For anyone interested in the Beer Cheese Soup recipe. I will give you what I use and below it I will offer what I do for my sisters and brothers, who like to have extra things added.

So this is the one I do for my Mom, Hubby and I.

Beer Cheese Soup

1 medium size Onion, diced 
1/2 cup Butter (divided)
3 large cloves roasted Garlic (this is our taste)
1/2 cup sliced mushrooms (measured after sliced)
1 teaspoon Salt
1/2 teaspoon white pepper
1 Tablespoon HP Sauce (if not available use Worcestershire)
1 cup sifted flour
1 cup heavy cream
1 quart half and half
1 quart chicken broth
1 cup shredded Swiss Cheese
4 cups shredded Sharp Cheddar Cheese 
1 1/2 cups Beer 

In a skillet over medium low heat. 
You will need to sweat the onions and mushrooms in 1/4 cup of the Butter. Adding the Salt, pepper and roasted garlic. Do not let this brown. You just want to have the onions translucent and mushrooms cooked. When they are done, remove them leaving any liquid in the pan. Add the remaining Butter, melting that and adding the Flour to make a roux. You will need to add small amounts of the broth to make it smooth and keep it from becoming too thick and lumpy. Transfer the roux with the broth to a large saucepan. Stirring constantly add the remaining broth,add HP Sauce and increase the heat slightly. Add the onions and mushrooms and stir. Then add the Cream and Half & Half. When this is warm (simmering not a full boil) , add the shredded Cheese. Stir until this is all melted. Once melted, slowly add the beer. This will foam quickly, so keep stirring. Allow to simmer for about 8 to 10 minutes more. Then serve. This can be garnished any way you like.
Crazy as it sounds my Hubby likes to have it garnished with Cheese puffs or balls. My sister likes to have very thinly sliced green onion tops. My personal favorite is croutons.


NOTE: You can use all kinds of cheese. Just remember that if the chees is very light in flavor, so should the beer. If you like a heavy beer you will need a cheese that will stand up to that. 

You can add carrot and celery just remember that they will need to be cut in about the same size as the onions. And carrots will take longer to cook so should go in before the onions and celery. 
You do not have to use mushrooms. You do not have to use Heavy Cream, if you prefer you can do this with milk. Just remember that it will not be as rich and will take a little longer to get the thickness desired.
I have a brother that just loves it with crumbled bacon mixed in, and one that just wants bacon as his garnish. 

Play with the flavors and make it yours.


----------



## kezza81 (Apr 21, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> Leonora said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dave, I'm drinking my favourite night time drink Ovaltine right now up here in the Northeast of England. Lovely. Leonora.
> ...


Ovaltine is a bit like hot chocolate, in Australia you can buy it as candy as well, tastes real good


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

kezza81 said:


> pattys76 said:
> 
> 
> > Leonora said:
> ...


Ovaltine is a 'super,' chocolaty drink, also comes malted. It originated in Switzerland, primarily a hot drink for children. I like the choc flavor, add a wee bit of Rum and topped with whipped cream, yummm!


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Congratulations on learning to knit continental!
> 
> "That old guy" isn't the _only_ one on the gravy boat. There's a group of animal loving atheists (I'm one, too, but _not_ part of the group!) ... well look for yourselves: http://eternal-earthbound-pets.com/ They're laughing their way to the bank!
> 
> ...


If they won't let my pets in heaven, I WON'T GO!!! Anybody who says animals don't have souls has never been owned by one.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Jeanie1942 said:


> I used to make elderberry jam every year.....one of my favorites. I'll see them growing by local railroad tracks, but they get burned down just when they are almost ripe. Never thought about making fritters. Just might have to give it a try this year. Thanks!


I think elderberry jam is one of the nicest. I've just made some strawberry jam, the English strawberries are great right now, but unfortunately it set rather too well so my husband suggested that the builders might like it instead of cement!! So I said he had to eat lots of it so it would stick his teeth together and he couldn't make rude comments.
Talking of strawberries my local Natural History groups Garden Party yesterday was lovely. I was in charge of cream teas and cakes. We raised over £200 on the teas and cakes alone. It was good fun and the weather was lovely. Thanks Dave for another enjoyable tea party.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

What a super soup; I love soup and so does my sister.My son loves fondue buy hates to fix it and his wife doesn't know how.l think this is a perfect recipe, Does it freeze? I live by myself but I cook large amounts and freeze most. Thanks so much for sharing it.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Hi Dave, I think you mean recipe, not receipt?
Sounds good anyway!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

New York State. NY is a huge state and NYC is just one tiny little corner of it. It is a stunning state.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

War is absolute Hell--no doubt about it. The up side, is the British public was much healthier for the heavily reduced sugar in their diet.

There was rationing and limits in the US, too, but nothing as severe as the British experience.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

ChocolatePom said:


> Chrissy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Chocolatepom, what is Beer Cheese Soup? Sounds interesting!
> ...


That would be lovely, thank you.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

ChocolatePom said:


> If you have a postal scale or one of those diet scales that so many have... you can use waxed paper or parchment paper and carefully put your ingredients on the scale , but not all at once. Measure each of the ingredients and put them into little bowls so that it will make it easier for you to add them as you need them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Andrea, the receipt calls for two ounces _or_ sixty grams of the ingredients, I gave the French equivalent as well as Imperial; sixty ounces is about three and three-quarter pounds, I assume you aren't baking for an army!

I find the American 'cup' measurement very confusing because different ingredients occupy different volumes. Also I can't imagine what one doe's with cheese and butter, does it have to be melted first and poured? That's why I use a balance pair of scales and a set of weights. maybe I'm just thick?

Granulated sugar works OK, it's just a little grittier when creaming together with the butter or margarne.

What do you put on your strawberries in America? Doesn't it clog up the holes in your sugar sifters and casters? Or is your standard sugar a finer grain than ours?

Half a teaspoon of baking powder with two ounces of plain white flour will work fine. I tend to cheat and use self-raising flour. It would be appropriate to use baking powder for this receipt, since it is another of Alfred Bird's inventions.

Dave


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

ChocolatePom said:


> A previous post wanted to know about my Soup. So...
> 
> For anyone interested in the Beer Cheese Soup recipe. I will give you what I use and below it I will offer what I do for my sisters and brothers, who like to have extra things added.
> 
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Jeanie1942 said:


> I used to make elderberry jam every year.....one of my favorites. I'll see them growing by local railroad tracks, but they get burned down just when they are almost ripe. Never thought about making fritters. Just might have to give it a try this year. Thanks!


This receipt is for the flower heads. I'll post my jelly receipt when the fruits ripen. Looks as though we may have a bumper crop this year. I photographed this in a hedgerow near my home.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> ChocolatePom said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I give ... have you seen this one?
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Chrissy said:


> Hi Dave, I think you mean recipe, not receipt?
> Sounds good anyway!


No, I mean _receipt_ which I was taught was the correct word for a set of culinary instructions; the word _recipe_ refers to a chemical, pharmaceutical or industrial mixture. I think some countries which use variants of English use the word recipe for both and I have noticed some English cooks confusing the two.

Language is constantly evolving, I may be slightly behind the times.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

tamarque said:


> War is absolute Hell--no doubt about it. The up side, is the British public was much healthier for the heavily reduced sugar in their diet.
> 
> There was rationing and limits in the US, too, but nothing as severe as the British experience.


It has been suggested a return to wartime rations would fix the problem of obesity in the UK, I'm just not that fond of herring!

However, some of Lord Woolton's dishes were surprisingly good and I cook them frequently, with one or two modern luxuries added. They have the added advantage of being incredibly economical because there's a lot of cheap and healthy root vgetables in everything and only about two ounces of meat per person.

Dave


----------



## Judi44 (May 4, 2011)

thank you to all I am having a great laugh and am enyoying this talk, I wish I could worm my way in. But maybe in time I could contribute a little more. Please keep talking to each other as I am learning about your USofA.As you can tell I am from Australia much love Judi


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Dave, in colonial times thru the War Between The States, maybe longer, receipt was used instead of recipe. I remember my grandmother and my mother using old cookbooks with that word and wondering why it changed.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

In the US portions have gotten so huge in restaurants and even at home. Health gurus cite cutting portions as a major means of reducing obesity. And people eat way too much meat for health.
Years ago, buried in the NY Times I read an article linking excessive meat eating to cancer. Years later, I read the same information again. So this is not new information. 

Here was have such an abundance of vegetables, not just root, bur fruit and greens. I am a very lazy and impatient cook. As a consequence I have a real basic recipe that I use--a very abbreviated wok style saute. By varying the herbs/spices, vegetables, condiments I can do a something that tastes totally different every nite. Adding a bit of protein such as organic chicken, tempeh or cheese gives much variety. And I love rice and bean combos. For sweets I much prefer fruits and nuts, but always have a jar of raw, unfiltered dark honey for the very rare baking effort.

Obesity and its diseases such as diabetes are so easily controlled with really good quality food.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > dave - why was it illegal to ice cakes during the war - because of the sugar?
> ...


We have been so lucky here in the US! We tend to forget that, other that the 9/11 tragedies, we have never been bombed, invaded, or suffered much from the effects of war. 
My dad was stationed in England, at a hospital somewhere near Salisbury. He was "adopted" by an English family there, and would bring them items from the army mess hall. The children were very young, and had never seen some of the foods, like oranges, that we took for granted. I was born in 1946, and do not remember any type of post-war rationing.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

If they won't let my pets in heaven, I WON'T GO!!! Anybody who says animals don't have souls has never been owned by one.[/quote]

Pattys76: AMEN to that!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

maryanne said:


> Dave, in colonial times thru the War Between The States, maybe longer, receipt was used instead of recipe. I remember my grandmother and my mother using old cookbooks with that word and wondering why it changed.


I don't understand the need for change either. I suppose some think it sounds old-fashioned and wish to be 'modern'?

Dave


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

What;s the word in French? Maybe that has something to do with it. Haute courture and haute cuisine you know. If I still had a comprehensive dictionary I could look it up. It disappeared in one of my many moves in the last few years..


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

siouxann said:


> If they won't let my pets in heaven, I WON'T GO!!! Anybody who says animals don't have souls has never been owned by one.


Pattys76: AMEN to that![/quote]

I'm sure they'll all be there.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

maryanne said:


> What;s the word in French? Maybe that has something to do with it. Haute courture and haute cuisine you know. If I still had a comprehensive dictionary I could look it up. It disappeared in one of my many moves in the last few years..


The French word is 'recette'. The chef Alexis Soyer was born in France and became the most famous chef in Victorian England, the use of 'receipt' could have been a translational thing. Later, Auguste Escoffier dominated _haute cuisine_ right up until Elizabeth David in the 1960s, when more exotic ingredients started to be more readily available in England.

Dave


----------



## Grannybear (Mar 29, 2011)

ibrow said:


> Hello again to all of you, from New Zealand. This week I finished the hooded jacket I was making for the 14-month-old grandson, and am now going flat out on a couple of other projects. One of them is replacing the sleeves on a woollen jumper (= American 'woolen sweater')I knitted for my husband 43 years ago. I was teaching in a school I hated and the jumper was therapy. I knitted so desperately I finished it in nine days. When our son was at university 20 years ago he discovered it and has been wearing it ever since, but the sleeves have got a bit thin. Anyone else got a garment that's been in continuous use over two generations? Oh, and our grandson is now wearing a little coat I knitted for our son when HE was 14 months old. They made real wool in those days!


Hi ibrow, Dave & All: Yes, how lovely it is that our work is well used and enjoyed. The outfits that I knit for my now 47 yr old daughter have since been worn by 11 others one of whom is now 2 and loving the fact that she is wearing her Aunties things. She will ask for a specific Auntie Ne's outfit then proceed to tell us all "No Ne's sweater, Avery's sweater" I have added to the wardrobe with each and every one so she has quite the selection including all the new goodies that I've seen on here and added just for her.

The weather here in Tottenham,Ontario, Canada this a.m. is quite nice considering they were calling for thunderstorms overnight and today. If this indeed is to be our last day this is the best way to be spending it. Thanks again Dave for being such a gracious host. The only thing missing from my morning cuppa is the crumpets that my local shop no longer carry. Have a great day all and Happy knitting Norah


----------



## Grannybear (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for sharing Dave. Have not attempted tomake my own before, have always purchased it from a Mennonite Lady at the summer farmers market. Am putting in a small garden this year and peppers are definately on the list so will use some to try this recipe.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Grannybear said:


> Thanks for sharing Dave. Have not attempted tomake my own before, have always purchased it from a Mennonite Lady at the summer farmers market. Am putting in a small garden this year and peppers are definately on the list so will use some to try this recipe.


My pleasure! The chiilis I use are small red finger-shaped ones which are very mild. As an idication of their mildness, I frequently de-seed and finely slice one, then very gently saute it in slightly salted butter with two finely sliced cloves of garlic until just golden then run the mixure through 2oz of freshly-cooked spaghetti and top with freshly ground black pepper and chopped fresh parsley. There is no fire, just a little heat from the chilli.

Makes an excellent starter, or a quick light lunch with a side salad and crusty bread.

Dave


----------



## Grannybear (Mar 29, 2011)

maryanne said:


> I have really, really enjoyed my day today. Dropping into the tea party has been a delight. I have my Pandora radio on all day and no commercials, and I am knitting away .
> 
> Laughed out loud at the adorable chihuahua in the pretty sweater, just too cute! Happy Knitting everyone and Thanks Again Dave.


Just have to ask "What is a Pandora radio?" We have certain stations that will go for an hour without commercials at certain times of the week but have never heard of an actual radio like this


----------



## nncy (Apr 17, 2011)

Ha Ha . I thought I was the only one that got up in the middle of the night & looked @ this site..Good to know I'm not alone, but it would probably better to sleep thru the night. My knitting soothes me & sends the boogie-man packing !


----------



## Grannybear (Mar 29, 2011)

freckles said:


> gimmewords said:
> 
> 
> > freckles said:
> ...


Hi Freckles: Just wondering if you could share a few of your mini patterns - haven't tried this style of knitting but have a wonderful child's tea set for my grand daughter that I would love to embellish. My e-mail is [email protected] if it's possible. Thanks in advance and Happy knitting Norah


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Beer Cheese Soup? sounds yummy! Can we get a recipe?
Carol (IL)


----------



## nncy (Apr 17, 2011)

No question in my mind whether animals have souls. Whoever said they don't, is sadly mistaken. I have no doubts,and I'm sure their souls will be waiting & will find me wherever I end up.

Thanks for the congrats. on my step to continental knitting, I started with very thick wool and huge needles, ha-ha, like a kindergarden student who learns her letters with fat crayons. I've always watched in awe, the continental knitters whirl those needles & wool like (the world is about to end) REALLY ! not... Well I will feel great when I can knit with smaller needles & thinner wool--but--thanks anaway!


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Beer Cheese Soup? sounds yummy! Can we get a recipe?
> Carol (IL)


Its reposted on page 22, just click the number 22 and scroll towards the bottom. It's probably posted earlier, but I didn't look back that far. Enjoy!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Got it! Thank you! Great ideas for variations, too. 
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

I'm wondering how to connect my replies to a particular comment/posting. What am I not doing correctly?


----------



## Grannybear (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh How Lovely. Lucky Lady you.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Good morning from the shores of Lake Erie in Ohio. It's time for morning tea and toast. The sun has finally come out, although we are expecting rain storms later today, and I guess most of the week. I'm new to this tea party....does this happen every week? Does it just go on and on? Is this the first one? I didn't see "tea party" listed on today's newsletter list of topics (luckily I had bookmarked this).
I'm a novice tea party-ier and knitter - teaching myself how to do scarf & blanket patterns. Not ready for socks yet.
Carol (IL)


----------



## nncy (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi Dave, I'm totally with you re: charts..When I started knitting-way back when- everything was written out for you. No graphs to decipher-low fear factor. I remember my first graph that came with the sweater pattern I wanted to make. WHAT THE ? It was like, all of a sudden you were thrown into a foreign country-a bad foreign country. No, I was'nt going there. What was this evil scheme these pattern editors were trying to pull? 
I still won't follow a pattern w/a graph, & no-one can tell me algebra has any significance in any future life experience. I don't know why I connect the two, might be an underlying personal issue. Well, anyway, I must trudge on with my limited brain cell count & try to make the best of it. I'm a happy idiot. jk..


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

Here is a link for Lifted Increases Lifted increases


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > dave - why was it illegal to ice cakes during the war - because of the sugar?
> ...


Good history lesson, Dave!


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

If you can knit scarves and blankets, you can knit socks!


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Grannybear said:


> maryanne said:
> 
> 
> > I have really, really enjoyed my day today. Dropping into the tea party has been a delight. I have my Pandora radio on all day and no commercials, and I am knitting away .
> ...


It's the greatest thing in years if you like music. I dislike commercial and cable and rarely watdh it. My daughter came for Christmas and set it up for me. It is free for 40 hours of listening time per week and for $36 per year it is unlimited. The 40 hours for free has a fewe quiet commercials from time to time, but the yearly one has none. In comes in over the Internet and can be put onto your TV also.

Now here's the best part. You choose the music you want played and you name your station or stations. They have been collecting music around the world and will augment your selections with music from the same genre. If they play something you don't like you may eject it. You can also continually add new music. You can share or not share your stations, they have written material and biography clips, etc. If you like something and want more, you can check it and they will add more.

I have it on every day. I really enjoy it so much .It just plays and plays and I rarely have to be interupted to do anything. I can use the computer while its on and it has a mute button and volume control. I gave it to a friend as a gift, and he never stops telling me how much he loves it. I almost forgot, I think you can just google Pandora Radio and get there.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

.]

We have been so lucky here in the US! We tend to forget that, other that the 9/11 tragedies, we have never been bombed, invaded, or suffered much from the effects of war. 
My dad was stationed in England, at a hospital somewhere near Salisbury. He was "adopted" by an English family there, and would bring them items from the army mess hall. The children were very young, and had never seen some of the foods, like oranges, that we took for granted. I was born in 1946, and do not remember any type of post-war rationing.[/quote]

Just a friendly reminder that the U.S. was invaded in the War of 1812...the only time. And Japan sent "balloon bombs" during WW II, although only one did any damage...in the Northwest, either Oregon or Washington state, a couple of people were killed that were picnicing (is that a word??! LOL!)
But you are exactly right that we have been extremely lucky here in the States. Although we did have rationing during WW II, it was never, ever as severe as the rationing in Great Britain. 
Thank God for the bravery and determination of the people of Great Britain for holding out against Hitler until the US came to its senses and joined them!


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

thewren
Here is the link for Liften Increases. They are increases that raise the knit just a bit kind-of like a very low cable look.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

hit the 'reply' button under the post you want to give a direct response. when you type your comment it will come up with the previous post.---or it should


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

Camilla

Happy Birthday. With all the time zones here tomorrow means nothing to me. They need to put several clocks at the top of each page telling the time and date in major cities.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

I especially love this forum because I am hard of hearing. When I do get out in a gathering I can't hear anyone. Even with my aids it just sounds like one big noise and I can't always make out what is being said. I also lip read some but in a group I never know who is going to speak when so I miss a lot. Thank you Dave. You have brought am element of community that has been missing in my life. I am so greatful to all of you who share.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Sutallee Stitcher said:


> I especially love this forum because I am hard of hearing. When I do get out in a gathering I can't hear anyone. Even with my aids it just sounds like one big noise and I can't always make out what is being said. I also lip read some but in a group I never know who is going to speak when so I miss a lot. Thank you Dave. You have brought am element of community that has been missing in my life. I am so greatful to all of you who share.


We are also so grateful that you share with`us All four of my children have an inherited and untreatable hearing loss that will continue to get worse for the rest of their lives. They are already at the stage where it is hard for them to understand what people are saying. They are all in their 40's,Any way I know how very frustrating it is for you. I constantly remind myself to speak clearly with my face toward them. It helps somewhat.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Hi Dave and all.
> Love this forum and specifically Daves Tea blog.
> Mine is iced tea today ..it is in the 90's here in Arizona.
> I joined a KAL for a Mystery Shawlette in Ravelry..
> ...


Happy, happy happy happy happy happy happy happy happy happy happy happy happy happy happy happy happy happy happy happy happy happy happy birthday for being 20+.
:roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Chrissy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dave, I think you mean recipe, not receipt?
> ...


Yea Dave, and I thought I was spelling it wrong.


----------



## CrochetQueen (Apr 19, 2011)

Lovely day in new york. It is about 65 degrees (give or take) and I am currently inside trying to figure out what I am going to do with THIS yarn!


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> ChocolatePom said:
> 
> 
> > If you have a postal scale or one of those diet scales that so many have... you can use waxed paper or parchment paper and carefully put your ingredients on the scale , but not all at once. Measure each of the ingredients and put them into little bowls so that it will make it easier for you to add them as you need them.
> ...


not sure if out regular granulated sugar is finer over here in Canada. we do have whats called super fine sugar. why pay more when you can blend the regular to make super fine sugar anyways. thanks for the tip on the grittiness Dave. will be blending it to super fine consistency next time i make apple squares because i found them a little gritty. as for what we put on strawberries here in Canada. we put whip cream, sugar, mix them with mascarpone cream or yogurt. what ever you feel like really. 
Andrea


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Is it only the English who add a pinch of freshly ground black pepper to strawberries?

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Some may recall that last week I was asked for an egg cosy with the Turkish Flag and I drew a quick chart. Well, I've knitted one up with a slight adjustment and added a napkin ring. The finished charts and instructions are posted at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-11734-1.html

if anyone is interested.

Dave


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

ChocolatePom said:


> I just wanted to show the one finished dog sweater and sorry I don't have the pattern, I managed to leave it at sisters home and it got all messed up and thrown away. Her dog wearing the sweater.


The dog sweater could not be any cuter!! You did a beautiful job on it. Like the model too!!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

CrochetQueen said:


> Lovely day in new york. It is about 65 degrees (give or take) and I am currently inside trying to figure out what I am going to do with THIS yarn!


Looks like nice scarf yarn to me.


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

judyzazu said:


> ChocolatePom said:
> 
> 
> > I just wanted to show the one finished dog sweater and sorry I don't have the pattern, I managed to leave it at sisters home and it got all messed up and thrown away. Her dog wearing the sweater.
> ...


Thank you very much. Shorty is very small but all muscle and quite a handful. I don't let him get away with everything, but my BIL does. Which upsets my sister. But, he is so darned cute. Sometimes I take my tiny ChaCha over for a play date and it is a free movie (full on action and loaded with comedy).
Sis and I have Tea or Coffee and watch them play, until we can't take the pain in our sides from laughing.


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Chrissy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dave, I think you mean recipe, not receipt?
> ...


In Germany the word recipe is only refered to a pharm prescription (script). Ingrid


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

KNITTWITTIBE said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Chrissy said:
> ...


Does that mean that my Beer Cheese Soup would be a script for a filling meal? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

ChocolatePom said:


> KNITTWITTIBE said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


I always think of beer as good medicine and soup is nutricious!


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> ChocolatePom said:
> 
> 
> > KNITTWITTIBE said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Chrissy said:
> ...


I looked up in my Dictionary the word Receipt. It says (quote) 1. "a written acknowledgement of having received a specified amount of money, goods, et.." and recipe says, (quote) 1. "a set of instructions for making or preparing something, esp. a food dish. 2. a medical prescription.
This dictionary is quite old, probably older than you but it is what we are taught. I am sorry but no where does it says receipt has anything to do with preparing food. I just didn't want anyone who was taught the correct meaning of the word to feel bad.


----------



## cruzboop (Apr 29, 2011)

WOW! It took me a long time to get through the posts! Glad I caught up to the "trolley" today. We have been racing since Friday night... no good luck at either event we entered. It's too hot to ride the motorcycle until later today, so I have made some lemonade - ice, sugar and real lemon slices - and I am going to finish the ruffled doily I started earlier this week. Thanks to all for all the lovely posts. I enjoy reading them each day and knowing that all around the world, we're making the world a more beautiful place! Enjoy!
- Dianne


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I acknowledge my English is slightly antique, I certainly wouldn't wish to confuse anyone for whom English is not their first language. 

The dictionary I habitually use defines receipt as 'a set of instructions in cookery' and recipe as 'a medical prescription; a formula for preparing a compound or mixture; list of ingredients for a dish'. 

The point of difference being that one would follow a receipt's instructions, whereas a recipe simply lists the ingredients without giving instructions.

Of course, the American language separated from English over two centuries ago and the two have evolved differently, this can be confusing since they are similar. 

Dave


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I acknowledge my English is slightly antique, I certainly wouldn't wish to confuse anyone for whom English is not their first language.
> 
> The dictionary I habitually use defines receipt as 'a set of instructions in cookery' and recipe as 'a medical prescription; a formula for preparing a compound or mixture; list of ingredients for a dish'.
> 
> ...


Well, yes there are a lot of similarities. Where you really see the differences is in the development of the slang.


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

ChocolatePom said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > I acknowledge my English is slightly antique, I certainly wouldn't wish to confuse anyone for whom English is not their first language.
> ...


That is so nice of you, you don't want to confuse any of us for whom English is not their first language. Are you saying because you live in England you speak English and we who live in America do NOT speak English? Do you realize that you have insulted us?? I thought you were so up on your manners too. I shall not follow this thread any longer.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

judyzazu said:


> ChocolatePom said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Oh my! Judy, I don't think any insult was intended. I, personally, know that my 'English' is tainted by over 200 years of separation from England. That is natural. Technically, I think that I speak 'American'. The majority of our languages are the same, but you can see the differences in the number of times we ask each other what different words or phrases mean. And, even though we live in the US, for many of us here neither English nor American are our first languages.


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

Americans speak more slang than English. We learn it from everywhere. From the time we grow up and first start speaking we have been hearing it. We have not been taught proper english in schools here in America for more years than I am old. My Grandmother was always correcting my english as a kid. We are not as formal in almost everything . We are a far more relaxed population.


----------



## Scoot915 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello it's almost 3:00 pm in Pittsburgh. I am late getting to the tea party but wanted to add my comment of what a fun idea this is.
Surprised (in a good way) there are so many posts and although I have not had a chance to read them all yet

Am currently working on a Twisted Knot afghan and the Summer Mystery Shawlette KAL by Wendy Knits.

Thanks Dave for the tea party & the recipes.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

ChocolatePom said:


> Americans speak more slang than English. We learn it from everywhere. From the time we grow up and first start speaking we have been hearing it. We have not been taught proper english in schools here in America for more years than I am old. My Grandmother was always correcting my english as a kid. We are not as formal in almost everything . We are a far more relaxed population.


Very true! My parents despaired of my brothers and me ever being understood.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

I believe Judy thinks that Dave made the comment.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Scoot915 said:


> Hello it's almost 3:00 pm in Pittsburgh. I am late getting to the tea party but wanted to add my comment of what a fun idea this is.
> Surprised (in a good way) there are so many posts and although I have not had a chance to read them all yet
> 
> Am currently working on a Twisted Knot afghan and the Summer Mystery Shawlette KAL by Wendy Knits.
> ...


Yes, this has been fun. I had to take a break for church services, and then there was an altar guild meeting afterwards that seemed to last forever. All I could think was 'Come on, come on; I have knitting and a tea party waiting for me at home.'


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

Sutallee Stitcher said:


> I believe Judy thinks that Dave made the comment.


Yes, Dave did make the comment. But I will heed to everyones comments as well. I just would like to remind Dave that if not for Americans like my father, and a lot of yours, going to Britain during World War 2, he would be speaking German now and not putting on airs like he is so much better than us by his fancy ways. We are strong, grounded people here and don't pretend to be fancy pants. Just good folks. And that is the last I will say. I accept that what you all are saying is true. We are our own kind and are proud of it. I like our English!


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

Following the thread it still looks like ChocolatePom
made the "slang" comment not Dave. ChocolatePom
could you clear that up for me please? With all the boxes that suround the comments it is hard to see.


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

I made the comment that we as Americans are not as formal with our version of the English language as are England or for that matter most other countries in Europe or even Australia, or even Canada. I think that I have an appreciation of all the other languages and how they have influenced our language to get what we use and call english her in America.


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm late to the party also....which is not like me. I've always enjoyed a good party. : ). We had babysitting "duty" all weekend for the two grandbabies. I'm pooped....I haven't knitted since last week. I find if I'm tired knitting is not the thing to do. Enjoy the rest of the weekend....Monday is coming upon us fast : )


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

It seems that we are the only country that only seems to speak its own language. I was offered Spanish or French lessons when in school but unless you took a course or had family that spoke another language we are not exposed to as many oppertunities to hear other languages. In Europe there are so many other languages used and English may not be everyones first language.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Monday always comes too soon, Sailor Rae. I have about a year and a half or two years before I can (maybe) consider retiring and throwing my alarm clock into the nearest dumpster. Glad you could make it to the party - it has been fun!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Sutallee Stitcher said:


> Camilla
> 
> Happy Birthday. With all the time zones here tomorrow means nothing to me. They need to put several clocks at the top of each page telling the time and date in major cities.


I know what you mean about the time zones, Sutallee. I was getting so frustrated trying to figure them out that I downloaded a world clock app to my Android, listed several cities representing our various zones, and keep the phone beside me while I'm reading KP. Does that count as compulsive? :lol:

Happy birthday, Camilla. Or happy belated birthday. Or happy birthday tomorrow. Or...


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

To the Mediator: This is a knitting website. A Happy one. I think we might be straying in our subject(s) I don't really think we need the history lessons. The diversity is leading to unhappiness amongst us. (Does anyone else agree?) Carol (UK)


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Blessed are the peace makers.


----------



## CRdogmom (Apr 22, 2011)

I enjoy our chatty lessons in history!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I apologise if I offended anyone, it wasn't my intention. I merely meant to indicate there is a difference between English and American English, they are separate languages both are forms of a mix of Low German, French, Latin, Greek with additions from over seventy other languages. 

The differences in spelling highlight where the two diverged. The UK version of English was standardised after American Independence, the new country did not therefore adopt the revised spelling.

I wasn't 'putting on airs and graces', I was merely pointing out that English and American are not the same language, they merely appear very similar because of their common root.

Dave


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

I agree there are two seperate languages mixed with slang and colocialisms we are such a happy group lets not let discord happen.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

AMEN


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

What is ridiculous is that the American language has been made up from all the languages of people who immigrated here + Native Americans. We even have strong regional differences in not only accent but even the language itself. Yet and still, learning a second language has been relegated to the bottom of the education ladder. Most, if not all industrialized nations teach young students at least one other language and it starts in the very early grades when they have such an easy time absorbing it. Even the non-industrialized nations often teach the kids a second language and often it is English.

For me, I find it intriguing to see the differences and to follow history through the changing dialects.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

CRdogmom said:


> I enjoy our chatty lessons in history!


I do, too. The older I get, the more I realize that I don't know much at all. Sigh


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

Then I, too, will apologize for any trouble I have caused. Please forgive me. I enjoy this site and all the lovely people on it, (men and women) I would like us all to get along and live in peace. Happy knitting and crocheting and any other craft you do!! A humbled Judy


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Don't worry Judy--we all have moments of misunderstanding. I have always felt that it is being humble enough to apologize needs to be matched by the ability to forgive. Let us knit onward.


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Don't worry Judy--we all have moments of misunderstanding. I have always felt that it is being humble enough to apologize needs to be matched by the ability to forgive. Let us knit onward.


Thank you.


----------



## CRdogmom (Apr 22, 2011)

Whew! Thank you both! All is well that ends well.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

florrie said:


> To the Mediator: This is a knitting website. A Happy one. I think we might be straying in our subject(s) I don't really think we need the history lessons. The diversity is leading to unhappiness amongst us. (Does anyone else agree?) Carol (UK)


I absolutely do not agree.


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

And on that note I will go in the kitchen and make some Lemon Pudding for my Mom. I will check back here after I get that made. Oops, now she says she would like to have that over a slice of Pound Cake. Looks like I may be a little bit longer while I whip up a Sour Cream Pound Cake. So glad I bought that extra box of Cake Flour... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I apologise if I offended anyone, it wasn't my intention. I merely meant to indicate there is a difference between English and American English, they are separate languages both are forms of a mix of Low German, French, Latin, Greek with additions from over seventy other languages.
> 
> The differences in spelling highlight where the two diverged. The UK version of English was standardised after American Independence, the new country did not therefore adopt the revised spelling.
> 
> ...


As a nutty anglophile I have very much enjoyed your literate excursions on various topics.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

PLEASE don't change a thing! I have learned so much from all of you. Even the disagreements give me an insight into things I never thought of. I value all the commentary. I read the historical things to my husband and grandchildren. It often gives them a perspective they do not get from history books.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Chrissy said:


> Hi Dave, I think you mean recipe, not receipt?
> Sounds good anyway!


Receipt is another word for recipe, generally an old one in this country I think.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

maryanne said:


> Grannybear said:
> 
> 
> > maryanne said:
> ...


I have streaming radio from MN all day on the computer. I love it.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Is it only the English who add a pinch of freshly ground black pepper to strawberries?
> 
> Dave


In recent years there have been some recipes that add pepper as an enhancement to strawberries. But I'm not putting it on my wonderful shortcake.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I apologise if I offended anyone, it wasn't my intention. I merely meant to indicate there is a difference between English and American English, they are separate languages both are forms of a mix of Low German, French, Latin, Greek with additions from over seventy other languages.
> 
> The differences in spelling highlight where the two diverged. The UK version of English was standardised after American Independence, the new country did not therefore adopt the revised spelling.
> 
> ...


I am glad to have discovered this site. Generally people are so nice and appreciative. So occasionally it is quite a shock to see a post from someone who is being really unpleasant and feeling it necessary to take someone else to task. There have been about four that I've encountered, but generally I feel it's just better to ignore them.


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

ChocolatePom said:


> And on that note I will go in the kitchen and make some Lemon Pudding for my Mom. I will check back here after I get that made. Oops, now she says she would like to have that over a slice of Pound Cake. Looks like I may be a little bit longer while I whip up a Sour Cream Pound Cake. So glad I bought that extra box of Cake Flour... :lol: :lol: :lol:


Can I come too?? Sounds wonderful, my favorite is lemon pudding. Please!!


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Some may recall that last week I was asked for an egg cosy with the Turkish Flag and I drew a quick chart. Well, I've knitted one up with a slight adjustment and added a napkin ring. The finished charts and instructions are posted at:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-11734-1.html
> if anyone is interested.
> Dave


Hi Dave, I just had a look see at your newest creation. DANG you are one talented man. You educate us, you give us receipes/receipts. Whatever. I have an antiquated cook book with receipts in it dated 1798. And the s looks like an f. You make patterns for us. You set up this lovely tea party chit chat topic area. What a man you are. Pat yourself on the back. You can even crow a little. :lol: 
I have now finished one of my stretchy socks. What a kick those are. (Pun intended) It stretches this way and it stretches that way. Funny yarn. You ever notice how you can have some beautiful yarn and you get one little knot and it spoils the beauty of that skein. I have the second sock cast on and the top rib done. These socks have been waiting for me to work on them for 2 years now. I feel like having a brew. I like beer whether it is warm of cold. And it awaits me.
Mary in VT :thumbup:


----------



## Donna A (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you for an exciting Tea Party, Dave. The world did not end, our minds were broadened by history lessons, language lessons, and we are knitting and drinking tea. We saw many beautiful projects and solved problems for each other. This is what it is all about!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i understand completely what you meant dave - i did not take it as an insult - i do find the main differences are in the slang - however - words like jumper can be a bit confusing to us americans. have enjoyed the tea party - thanks for the recipes dave - look forward to next week.

sam


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

Donna A said:


> Thank you for an exciting Tea Party, Dave. The world did not end, our minds were broadened by history lessons, language lessons, and we are knitting and drinking tea. We saw many beautiful projects and solved problems for each other. This is what it is all about!


Yes, Dave, you have brought ladies and gentlemen from all over the globe together. What a small world it is.
Have a good night all. And keep your needles and hooks buzzing!! (((hugs))) and peace to all.
Judy


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

mjs said:


> florrie said:
> 
> 
> > To the Mediator: This is a knitting website. A Happy one. I think we might be straying in our subject(s) I don't really think we need the history lessons. The diversity is leading to unhappiness amongst us. (Does anyone else agree?) Carol (UK)
> ...


Nor do I .Who has any reason at all to be unhappy on this site, where nearly everyone states quite clearly how much they love it and how much they enjoy being with like minded people who share the same interests. I, for one am tired at the sniping going on. Dave is a wonderful contributor to this forum. He brings us gifts all the time. His creative patterns, great recipes, his wit and his vast knowedge. Where are your manners. No one is forcing you to take history lessons. If you don;t like a topic, don;t read it. No one is forcing you. And diversity is the nature of things, especially in this country where oure ancestors, excepte for the native Americans, all came from different cutures.If you cannot be gracious and accept differences and constantly complain, it is you who have the problem.


----------



## KiSu719 (Feb 25, 2011)

From my point of view, the tea party is a chance to chat and exchange all kinds of things. If someone doesn't like it, they don't have to take part. Thanks for another great tea party, Dave. See you next Friday.
Take care, all. Donna


----------



## akeehn (Jan 31, 2011)

This has been an interesting Tea Party.
Thanks Dave. Looking forward to the next one.
Take care all.


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

judyzazu said:


> ChocolatePom said:
> 
> 
> > And on that note I will go in the kitchen and make some Lemon Pudding for my Mom. I will check back here after I get that made. Oops, now she says she would like to have that over a slice of Pound Cake. Looks like I may be a little bit longer while I whip up a Sour Cream Pound Cake. So glad I bought that extra box of Cake Flour... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Well, it is quite a distance and I don't know that it would last that long. :lol: :lol:

But, here is a thought... Dave mentioned something about Lemon Pudding from scratch. While I may make it at home, Mom has a cupboard filled to the max with packages of Jello brand Lemon Pudding & Pie Filling. So, I just make that up. 
But, if Dave provides the Pudding receipt/recipe I will give my 
Sour Cream Pound Cake. Dave, if you don't mind giving the equivalent measures and I am not good with the temperatures either. I would really appreciate it. By the way, I look forward to making those Custard Cakes. They sound so good. Just have to find some of the instant Custard.

Sour Cream Pound Cake

3 cups Granulated Sugar
3 cups Cake Flour
3/4 cups or 3 sticks unsalted Butter (at room temperature)
6 Eggs
1 cup Sour Cream
1/4 teaspoon Baking Soda
2 teaspoons Vanilla extract

Preheat Oven to 350 degrees Fahrenheit

This makes a fairly large cake.
Prepare a tube pan or bundt pan or about 3 bread pans by greasing and flouring .

Cream butter and sugar until fluffy. Add eggs and mix well, then add sour cream and vanilla and mix again. In separate bowl sift the cake flour and baking soda together. Add this to the creamed mixture. Mix gently but well.

Pour into the prepared pan or pans and bake in the preheated for 45 to 55 minutes for the single large pan. Check on the pans if you are using the smaller bread pans to be sure of doneness. Use pick or clean knife blade to see when comes out clean it is done. NOTE: when I use smaller pans it can be only 30 minutes to done depending on the oven and the size of the pan.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

I enjoyed this weeks history lesson. I am a young American woman who has never seen rationing. I grew up poor, but we still put food on the table, using things that were rationed. Its still important to honor these things, especially with gas(petro) prices so high now, I wonder how much longer many in this country will be able to afford meat, milk and anything we have to have trucked in or imported in some way. I am glad that this is not entirely about some knitting problem I am still too new to knitting to have encountered. I look forward to this tea party every week, and will be back to follow next week. Happy knitting, all!


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

Great job Dave, thank you once again for hosting this fun Tea Party. Have a great week, looking forward to next week's cuppa... Hug, Ingrid


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well said kisu


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

chocolatepom - thanks so much for the recipe - i will definitely make lemon pudding to go over it.

sam


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

thewren said:


> chocolatepom - thanks so much for the recipe - i will definitely make lemon pudding to go over it.
> 
> sam


You might also try berries and whipped cream. 
Raspberries in sauce or sliced peaches with sugar.
It is totally up to your taste buds.


----------



## Jeanie1942 (Mar 31, 2011)

Thank you for the recipe. I used to make everything from scratch......now, the easier the better. But still like to, every now & then, do it the "old fashioned" way. :thumbup:


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Happy Sunday Afternoon!! It's 4:00PM (16:00 hours) in Los Angeles.

Good job, Dave. You are a good host. We had another successful Tea Party. I especially enjoy the history lessons,and conversation regarding languages. I experienced nostalgia regarding rationing and all that went with it. Sharing recipies is wonderul. It's all good. 

Thelma


----------



## Jeanie1942 (Mar 31, 2011)

I just bought some fresh blueberries & blackberries today & have some frozen strawberries in freezer. Decisions, decisions, decisions, ;-)


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Dave mentioned something about Lemon Pudding from scratch. While I may make it at home said:


> OMG!! How good does that sound?!? What a great weekend this has been. I have found new patterns and new receits/recipes. Now I will need to find another external hard drive to store them all! Thanks to Dave for hosting and to all of you!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CRdogmom (Apr 22, 2011)

Well said!


----------



## magichands (Apr 13, 2011)

It was a mere drisley 50 degrees Feh. on Cape Cod, Massachusetts today. However, everything is green W/lovely pink flowers everywhere. Nice day to stay in to knit something or think about my next knitting project.


----------



## Puffpuff (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks for the recipe Chocolate Pom. I think I have made this cake but not sure where the recipe is so I cut and pasted your recipe and will make it soon.

BTW Dave, I have throughly enjoyed this entire weekend of tea party chat and hope to do it again. It is nice to not only chat about knitting on every site although I do love that, but this was different. Thanks. Hugs, Phyllis from Florida.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

judyzazu said:


> ChocolatePom said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


good grief...that's being too serious. this is all friendly, right?
Carol (IL)


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

What decision, I would eat some of each. Just love fruit.


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

Dave again it has been a GREAT weekend due to your setting up this tea party. I need to go do dishes now. So, will see you later. Thank you again. And thank you one and all for the enjoyable weekend.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

What a treat this discovery has been. I gather that there will be another tea party next Friday? I sure hope so! I loved this.
Thanks everyone for your contributions. A new group of friends!
Carol (IL)


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

No, I don't think this is a problem. Disagreement is not a problem as long as people stay respectful.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

I am so glad that peace and friendship have been restored to our much beloved tea party. One of the differences between communicating in person and on the internet is that without the ability to perceive someone else's facial expressions and body language it is easy to read unintended meaning into what is said. We all need to be mindful of that. 

I too find the history and differences among countries and their use of language and unique cultures that I learn about from all of you invaluable and fascinating. I really haven't felt anyone was deliberately uncivil or impolite and I spend hours reading this stuff. Even in the US there are enormous usage and accent differences from place to place that sometimes make it difficult for us to understand one another in face-to-face conversations. I treasure all of our differences because we learn so much beyond knitting from each other. So please keep up the interesting chats along with the knitting and food info.

It's 9:30 on the US east coast and I think I've knit more than I've frogged this weekend. But it was close. I know I've spent more time at the tea party than doing either.

May you all have a peaceful and productive week until it's time for the next tea party. Sweet dreams.

Ellie


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

ChocolatePom said:


> judyzazu said:
> 
> 
> > ChocolatePom said:
> ...


Thank you so much for the recipe. I will try it and make some homemade lemon pudding or curd and slather it on! YUM!


----------



## Grannybear (Mar 29, 2011)

Well it's now about 10:15 p.m. here in Ontario Canada and I have finally come to the end of the post for this Tea Party. I too have spent more time running back to the computer to see what's going on than on my knitting. Had to leave for a while to sit with a friend's daughter for a few hours (didn't realize how nosey I am till I started getting antsy to get back to my computer LOL)
Dave - A BIG THANKS once again for being an amazing HOST and also for the invitation to such a wonderful experience. Looking forward to next weekend. Norah


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

mjs said:


> I am glad to have discovered this site. Generally people are so nice and appreciative. So occasionally it is quite a shock to see a post from someone who is being really unpleasant and feeling it necessary to take someone else to task. There have been about four that I've encountered, but generally I feel it's just better to ignore them.


Amen... just let their comments go unanswered. They won't have any fun and will go away.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Glad to see the Tea Party is still on!

We got back a couple of hours ago from our local Renaissance Faire and had a splendid time. Ran in to several friends, enjoyed some lovely music, and watched a fun joust. I also brought my Tadpole loom and did some knitting during our version of "Scottish Court". Great fun.

One more weekend and it will be over until next April.

we drove back home through some pretty severe thunderstorms and a tornado warning without realizing it. The lightning lit up the sky all around us. Things are calming down now and should be all over soon.

I always have my knitting and the fully charged lap top if we lose power. Life is indeed grand!


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

I also enjoyed this week's Tea Party and history lesson.

What is funny is that slang and speech patterns are so different in various parts of America.

I was born and raised in San Diego, CA and living in Dallas/Fort Worth, Texas. All of our friends still tease me about my "Valley Girl" accent. I don't have a "Valley Girl" accent. It is technically a "surfer girl" one, and not all that strong. <grin> We moved to TX in 1999 and neither of us sounds like we belong, yet we love it here. I've gotten several native Texans using Southern Californian slang almost as naturally as I do. It is kind of funny, really.

I am quite familiar with UK English as I watch a LOT of British Telly on BBC America and our PBS (Public Broadcasting Station) affiliate, KERA, which was the first one in the USA to carry Monty Python (a favorite with me).

We play Scottish Nobility at our local Renaissance Faire, well my persona is Irish Nobility married to a proud kilt wearing Scotsman serving in the Queen's Own Highlanders under Margaret Tudor, sister to Henry VIII. All good fun, really.  Much like this Tea Party - really good fun with a little bit of actual history thrown in for good measure.

I really enjoyed learning the difference between receipt and recipe. That was pretty freakin kewl (Surfer Girl Speak there).

I was born at the end of the 60's so never had any rationing experience except for when gas was rationed in the 1970's. I do, however, remember bell bottoms and have tried like a madwoman possessed to get that image out of my head.

Learning about each person's culture in here is really interesting to me. I love sharing factoids about each other.

Most of you already know that I'm a self professed sci-fi nerd, I love British Telly, and am in a sci-fi club that does pretty much everything together. A core group of us does Scarborough Faire, We're in a SteamPunk group called the Airship Nocturne, and we spend waaay too much time together. I love my life! 

I can't wait until next week's tea party, although I won't be visiting much as it is our last weekend at Scarborough Faire. We'll be there Saturday and Sunday, with Memorial Day Monday off to relax and recover. Will the tea party go through Monday for those of us in the USA? (pretty please???)

Have a grand night everyone and a wonderful week!



dragontearsoflove said:


> I enjoyed this weeks history lesson. I am a young American woman who has never seen rationing. I grew up poor, but we still put food on the table, using things that were rationed. Its still important to honor these things, especially with gas(petro) prices so high now, I wonder how much longer many in this country will be able to afford meat, milk and anything we have to have trucked in or imported in some way. I am glad that this is not entirely about some knitting problem I am still too new to knitting to have encountered. I look forward to this tea party every week, and will be back to follow next week. Happy knitting, all!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Well I'm glad to see we all made it thru the "BIG END" that was predicated. So I guess we'll all finish pending projects :lol: And thanks for the tea party wonderful idea :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

gimmewords said:


> I cannot WAIT for you to share that uterus pattern!!! It could be the talk of the knitting world!


http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEwinter04/PATTwomb.html

http://www.birthsource.com/scripts/article.asp?articleid=385


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow! How creative and fun. Your playtime is well spent and I hope it continues for a long,long, time. I absolutely love the tea party too and can't wait til the next.


----------



## nncy (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi Judy, Here in America there is different slang for words ,depending where in the U.S. you live. I'm totally entertained by the slang terms in the south, because I'm from the north, western states have their words to describe common words used . Two states from where I live have different words to describe common terms, my husband is from New Jersey-I used to laugh at his slang words. He used to say kourfee for coffee, aigs for eggs, dorg for dog. He had what people described as a New York accent (next state over from where he lived.) As far as I know everyone in the U.S. uses measurements for cooking and baking, as cups, 1 cup, 1/2 cup, 1/4 cup. we don't do ounces of this & that or ml's, or grams. The metric system never (took off ) here, as planned. I for one am glad it did'nt, and why should it , we have our own measuring system that works just fine- why change a good thing ? Not too many people want to cook or bake, needing to drag out a scale, we have a neat little set of measuring cups, that cuts to the chase. We Americans make it a point to kis- (keep it simple). We have other things to do, like KNIT. Same goes for the different slang you'll find here in the U.S. we cut to the chase when we talk,too. You will notice, we have left behind the "proper stuffy english" ,because it's way too much effort and entirely too stiff. You brits need to loosen up and chill-smile quicker & laugh easier.


----------



## nncy (Apr 17, 2011)

As the texters say ,"O.M.G." The cake sounds great, thanks for the recipe,Dave. Thats a definite keeper.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I am working on "Easy Does It" Page 18.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

nncy said:


> Hi Judy, Here in America there is different slang for words ,depending where in the U.S. you live. I'm totally entertained by the slang terms in the south, because I'm from the north, western states have their words to describe common words used . Two states from where I live have different words to describe common terms, my husband is from New Jersey-I used to laugh at his slang words. He used to say kourfee for coffee, aigs for eggs, dorg for dog. He had what people described as a New York accent (next state over from where he lived.) As far as I know everyone in the U.S. uses measurements for cooking and baking, as cups, 1 cup, 1/2 cup, 1/4 cup. we don't do ounces of this & that or ml's, or grams. The metric system never (took off ) here, as planned. I for one am glad it did'nt, and why should it , we have our own measuring system that works just fine- why change a good thing ? Not too many people want to cook or bake, needing to drag out a scale, we have a neat little set of measuring cups, that cuts to the chase. We Americans make it a point to kis- (keep it simple). We have other things to do, like KNIT. Same goes for the different slang you'll find here in the U.S. we cut to the chase when we talk,too. You will notice, we have left behind the "proper stuffy english" ,because it's way too much effort and entirely too stiff. You brits need to loosen up and chill-smile quicker & laugh easier.


Years ago I was vastly entertained by a word atlas. It was amazing how, in America, we have many different words for the same thing. For example, frying pan, skillet, spider, etc. There may be subtle differences, but if there are they are often lost in everyday usage. Or try pancakes, hoecakes, johnnycakes, etc.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

nncy said:


> Same goes for the different slang you'll find here in the U.S. we cut to the chase when we talk,too. You will notice, we have left behind the "proper stuffy english" ,because it's way too much effort and entirely too stiff. You brits need to loosen up and chill-smile quicker & laugh easier.


I'm an American but know lots of "Brits", as my daughter is married to one and currently lives over there... They don't all use "stuffy English". There are many accents, and variations of speech, just as there are in America. It may all sound the same to you until you learn to hear the differences. Some are glaringly obvious (Scouse...) ha, ha.

I don't guess that broad generalizations about groups of people ever really work.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

aljellie said:


> PauletteB said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dave
> ...


I am making "Easy Does IT" page 18.


----------



## nncy (Apr 17, 2011)

You are so right . Generalizations never work. America's made up of so many diverse ethnic groups and I'm always thrilled to meet somebody from somewhere different. We are a melting pot of people who are fourtunate to be free to make choices and not to be under some horrific dictators rule. I poke fun at the Brits dialect, jk, no offense meant. Alot of us are decendents of Brits, I am.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh, my Goodness, thats my OMG. surely this is not serious. Dave, i love this tea time. prob. not going to try the recipe, cause if it doesn't come out of a box i don't usually fool with it, hate cooking, now my hubby loves to cook. anyway, till next time. everyone have a good and blessed week. the arkie


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I acknowledge my English is slightly antique, I certainly wouldn't wish to confuse anyone for whom English is not their first language.
> 
> The dictionary I habitually use defines receipt as 'a set of instructions in cookery' and recipe as 'a medical prescription; a formula for preparing a compound or mixture; list of ingredients for a dish'.
> 
> ...


`

To continue the language depate, which I missed earlier, here's what I found:

from *An American Dictionary of the English Language* 
Published by G. & C. Merriam & Co. Springfield, Massachusetts *1889*

*receipt*, [Old French _recepte_, New French _recette_, from Latin _recipere_, _receptum_, to receive.]
1.	The act of receiving; reception. At the receipt of your letter. Shakespeare
2.	Power of receiving or containing; capacity.It has become a place of great receipt. Evelyn
3.	Place of receiving. Sitting at the receipt of custom. Matt. Ix.9.
4.	Hence, a recess; a retired place. [Obsolete] In a retired receipt together lay Chapman
5.	A plan, scheme, or formulary according to the directions of which things are to be received or combined; a recipe, q.v. She had a receipt to make white hair black. Browne
6.	A writing acknowledging the taking of money or goods; acknowledgment of payment; quittance.
7.	That which is received; that which comes in, in distinction from what is expended, paid out, sent away , and the like.

*recipe*, n.; pl. recipes. [Latin imperative of _recipere_, to take back, to take in, to receive.]
A formulary or prescription for making some combination or mixture of materials; especially, a prescription for medicine.

The bolding and underlining are mine. Some intermediate language steps are dropped from receipt.

Notice that, except perhaps for use in the field of accounting, five of the seven meanings listed for receipt are _not_ in common usage as of 2011  a mere 122 years later. Language is always evolving, even if the older generations think of it as devolving. It has always been so in just about every language around the world.

Both words share the same Latin root: recipere.

Sometimes I wonder which I love more - yarny stuff, or languages!! When I can have both at once, I'm very happy! :-D


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh Jessica-Jean, another language lover. So am I and so is Siouixann. I have a language question that I want to ask him at the tea party. He is so knowledgeable. He is going to be very busy this week so I believe I'll wait til Saturday. Thank you for your erudite post, I enjoyed it.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean, that is very interesting. I find the evolution of languages fascinating. The local community college sometimes has a short course in the history of languages. So far, it has always been at a time of day that I cannot attend. However, hope springs eternal.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Jessica-Jean, that is very interesting. I find the evolution of languages fascinating. The local community college sometimes has a short course in the history of languages. So far, it has always been at a time of day that I cannot attend. However, hope springs eternal.


I also am interested in languages and am an "editor" of Word of the day, a local enterprise.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

This is great, the more language lovers, the better.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

maryanne said:


> This is great, the more language lovers, the better.


I totally agree! Language is very interesting to me. One of the reasons I love author J.R.R. Tolkien is that he was a linguistics professor. He completely developed the Elvish language himself for "The Hobbit" and the "Lord of the Rings" novels.

Very interesting stuff, indeed. I learned a little bit of French in high school, and several people thought I should have taken Spanish due to how close to the Mexican Border San Diego is. I was born and raised in San Diego and did spend quite a bit of time down south of the border as teenagers did in the mid to late 1980's.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Tea Party, 27th to 29th May has now been posted:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-12409-1.html

everyone is invited to chat over a cuppa!

Dave


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Ok, this southern gal is gonna mess with your knowledge a bit. tomarrow, my hubby and i are gonna pick a mess of Poke. This will be the third mess i have picked and cooked up. Ok, Dave what in the world am i talking about?


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Three allready, lucky you, wish I had siome This southern old lady appreciates it tool


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

my dad and i used to go pick, but now he is unable, so i pick and cook it up for him. i forget from yr to yr. how long it takes to wash the leaves, i have water everywhere.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

It;s been so long since I picked and cooked it, do ya'll cook and pour off the water too and how many times?


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

yes, i pour off the water about 3 times. i have been freezing it until i have a huge mess. then i will cook it up with a egg, do you do yours like that? we have a prime timers lunch every first tues at our church, we are considered to be the kids. since our jobs ended, we attend, i usually do the table setting for each month and fix the tea, i love to decorate the tables a bit for the older ladies, it takes so little to make them happy, some of them live alone and this is a big outing for them. there are men also, but they really could care less about any decorations. but the little ladies always just oooh and aaaah. so this next month i want to fix a pot of pinto beans and cornbread and take poke salad.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Well, an unexciting weekend ahead. Cold, damp, dreary Ontario, Canada weather. Going to put up my feet and sip some coffee, and work on my new sweater - got the yarn today! Also have to babysit the neighbour's dog. I am going to enjoy hearing from others on this forum who must be anticipating a much more interesting weekend.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Bonidale said:


> Well, an unexciting weekend ahead. Cold, damp, dreary Ontario, Canada weather.


I'll trade you our hot and humid weather for that cold and damp. We're getting temps in the mid 90's (Fahrenheit) and humidity in the 50% and higher range.

Maybe you can send some south?


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Be delighted to!  Wouldn't mind some humidity back though...


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

I don;t remember an egg, but I remember rhe three times rule. and the pepper sauce.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

the way i always saw it done, was after the poke is cooked down, then you put it in a skillet and add a egg and start stiring and mixing it in poke and season it however, i just use salt and pepper, anyway, thats how i fix it. i guess your adding the hot sauce when you eat it huh?


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

Still knitting on my sidways cardi. The back is done and part of the left front. Sat. evening I am going to see James Taylor at Chastain Park in Atlanta. He is my favorite singer and I haven't see him live since 1972. Looking forward to a fun night.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Please somebody tell me what "POKE" is?


----------



## Clarmar (Jan 27, 2011)

sounds like some kind of salad green or colar


----------



## Clarmar (Jan 27, 2011)

or something like water cress.maybe


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

I was thinking that but was'nt sure lol


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

it is a tall stalk that grows in the wild, it has leaves you pick the young tender ones when you have a couple wal mart bags of it, you go home and wash the leaves then you start boiling them, you pour off the water several times, because supposedly it would give you a tummy ache, i really don't know, just always saw it done like that. then you fry it in a skillet after your through boiling it, my dad always put a raw egg in the greens and added some bacon grease, just a dab, then cooked it all stiring and mixing it till egg is cooked. salt and pepper and your set to go, its a good type of greens and great with pinto beans. southern food i guess. it is Poke salad when its cooked.


----------



## Clarmar (Jan 27, 2011)

I will have to have someone show it to me.I also live in Ar.But have not had it.yet


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Sounds alittle like collards(yum) to bad it dosen't grow here. Thanks for letting me know :-D


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Yes it is called Poke Salad. It is the poke weed that grows in the woods. You want to pick it as young and tender as possible, a lot of it because it cooks down. There are small variations of cooking among the southern states so I never saw it cooked with an egg. Everyone also seems to boil it and pour off all the water three times to prevent stomach aches. Then you boil it all down til it's about tender, drain it and saute it in a skillet with a little bacon or sausage drippings. Delicious with homemade cornbread and beans or venison. And it's also best sprinkled with homemade hot sauce which is tiny little red hot peppers steeped in vinegar. My father always had a pepper bush in the yard and let the peppers steep for at least a month before opening a bottle


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sutallee Stitcher said:


> Still knitting on my sidways cardi. The back is done and part of the left front. Sat. evening I am going to see James Taylor at Chastain Park in Atlanta. He is my favorite singer and I haven't see him live since 1972. Looking forward to a fun night.


Please let us know how wonderful the concert is...love James Taylor!!!
June


----------

